# Metropolis Ark 2 - Released!



## OrchestralTools (Dec 5, 2016)

*METROPOLIS ARK 2 – ORCHESTRA OF THE DEEP - PRE-ORDER STARTED 

There's a tremor in the underground*. The air is dusty and hard to breathe, darkness rules over the light. Fuming machines run day and night. But there is life – a life that is hard to live. A life that creates heavy and worried tones. But the voices don't scream. They take their power out of the low dynamics.
*Welcome to the deep; to Metropolis Ark 2*

*01. METROPOPLIS ARK 2 - PROLOGUE

*

*02.* *METROPOPLIS ARK 2 - PATCH GALLERY



The follow-up* to the highly successful *Metropolis Ark 1* presents *epicness in a shape* you wouldn’t expect.
*Deep, wide and low*. *The true power arises from the low dynamics.*

*The Mighty High Strings* (24 Violins), Mid Strings (10 Violas, 8 Celli), and Low Strings (8 Celli, 12 Basses) deliver so far *undetected possibilities* for *orchestral strings pads.*

*Unique Brass Ensembles* (Fluegelhorns, Wagner Tubas, Bass Trumpets, Tubas, Euphoniums) give the freedom to create *extraordinary-sounding brass arrangements*.

*The Woodwind sections* (Alto Flutes, Bass Flutes, Bass Clarinets, Contrabass Clarinets) redefine the classical applications for woodwinds. *They go low, really low.*

*On top of this* we made *3 different choirs* out of men, woman, and even the *innocent voices of children*. The full range of singing beneath your fingertips: From the deepest voice of a lord of the underground, up to an angel, whispering on his cloud. Additionally, we created *unprecedented sections* like the *Correns Harps* (6 Harp ensemble) and *Glamer Pianos* (3 Steinway piano ensemble).

*Topped with a bizarre Harmonium*, a *Positif Organ*, and a lot of useful *atmospheric percussion* instruments and *boomers*, *Metropolis Ark 2* is the unrivaled *all-in-one solution* to create *epic music at its low dynamic scope.*

*Metropolis Ark 2* was recorded at the fabulous-sounding *Teldex Scoring Stage*.
The *distinctive balanced room*, which isn´t too wet or too dry, paired with the *best microphones* that were built across the last 5 decades, invigorates our *Berlin Series* as well as the *Metropolis Ark Series.*

*CAPSULE*, the most *flexible articulation management system* on the market, is the technical heart of *Metropolis Ark 2*. *Apply legato* transitions to every articulation you want, *morph and blend* between up to four articulations, *build your own patches*, *set up key switches* the way you want them, get full control over microphones and panning. *Customize your personal workflow with CAPSULE.*

*// PRE-ORDER SPECIAL //

Metropolis Ark 2 *is now available for pre-order. The absolutely *attractive pre-order price is 399€+VAT*.
The normal price will be *599€+VAT.* The pre-order special ends with the release of the Collection on December 21.

*Check our PRODUCT PAGE for further information.*

* 
// VIP DEAL FOR METROPOLIS ARK 1 USERS //

50 Euro Discount for all Metropolis Ark 1 Users! *
Use your *Metropolis Ark 1 serial number* during checkout to get an additional 50 Euro discount on the purchase price. This offer runs until January 28!

*ATTENTION:* *Unfortunately, we´re not able to pay out discounts after you’ve placed your order!
Type in your serial number of Metropolis Ark 1 into the discount coupon field during checkout in the following format:
xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx 
Please use dashes (“-“) between the number blocks.

*
*http://orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Metropolis_Ark_2.pdf (// METROPOLIS ARK 2 ARTICULATION LIST //)*


----------



## Quodlibet (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Musicam (Dec 5, 2016)

Heart, heart ... ache!


----------



## The Darris (Dec 5, 2016)

This should be a great companion to Metro Ark 1. Can't wait to see/hear more.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 5, 2016)

Glad I didn't spend much money on Black Friday deals. I budgeted for something like this and I AM TOTALLY THERE DAY 1!!!


----------



## Musicam (Dec 5, 2016)

Please a bundle or special price for Ark 1 and 2.


----------



## willbedford (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh my.


----------



## JanR (Dec 5, 2016)

Delisious!!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 5, 2016)

Musicam said:


> Please a bundle or special price for Ark 1 and 2.


Doubt it. They just had a Black Friday sale. But I don't work for them so who knows?


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 5, 2016)

Wow! Low dynamics! The choir..


----------



## Mystic (Dec 5, 2016)

Very interested to know what direction 2 will go in.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm a little confused based on the demo  is this a _p-mp_ counterpart to Ark 1, or is this a collection of low-range instruments like guttural choir and contrabassoon, or... both?


----------



## Maestro1972 (Dec 5, 2016)

Well if the choir in 2 is as good as 1...I'm in!


----------



## mac (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm not quite clear on what this will be either, but I guess that's the point. Still, I'll probably be in


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 5, 2016)

The beefy brass & huge strings were a big selling point in MA1, but sampling the orchestra at lower dynamics seem more redundant when you consider what OT has already delivered with libraries like BB/BS/BWW. I'm very curious to see what novelties they've come up with beyond sampling a different timbre of choir and percussion...


----------



## desert (Dec 5, 2016)

oh great...


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm guessing from music+voice over+setup:
- Huge orchestra
- muted instruments
- muted choral
- ppp-pp-p-mp
- more percussion


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 5, 2016)

Actually the last two phrases in the teaser say it all!


----------



## benmrx (Dec 5, 2016)

Stoked!!!!!!


----------



## Musicam (Dec 5, 2016)

I am dead.


----------



## MChangoM (Dec 5, 2016)

Well played, OT. I was hooked by your recent BF discount for Ark 1 and have spent enough time getting to know it and appreciate it that you will probably reel me in for Ark 2 with some introductory pricing.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 5, 2016)

Dark and Low ... Met. Ark. 2. 

Love the teaser, and I'm sure will love the library too


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 5, 2016)

O_O


----------



## Vastman (Dec 5, 2016)

This is a climate songwriter's nightmare/dream tool... I will find the duckets... somehow...


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 5, 2016)

i'd wish they had combined ark 1 and ark 2 into one product because i ain't gonna be ok with fading down to only mf or bumping up to a dynmaic that's not FFF as the maximum. 

I'm still going to be a big fan of spitfire products.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 5, 2016)

I've already got multiple Spitfire Albion products for material that calls for that soft, translucent, airy, remote quality. What I'm still lacking are the quiet but heavy, intense, foreboding sounds that I'm hearing in this teaser.

If there is some sort of introductory pre-order price on this, I will be entirely helpless to resist.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 5, 2016)

For some reason I thought Metropolis was the specific name of Ark volume 1, and that Ark 2 would be called something else...


----------



## Vastman (Dec 5, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> I've already got multiple Spitfire Albion products for material that calls for that soft, translucent, airy, remote quality. What I'm still lacking are the quiet but heavy, intense, foreboding sounds that I'm hearing in this teaser.
> 
> If there is some sort of introductory pre-order price on this, I will be entirely helpless to resist.



OT has always offered a generous intro price to their excellent/pricey creations... Ark 1 was pre-order priced at 349 euros... a 200 euro discount... I assume/hope Ark 2 follows this script. They haven't ever discounted subsequently cept for this year's BF Ark 1 deal.

Ominous... the teaser drips of ominous... 

appropriate for these times...


----------



## anobi (Dec 6, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> I've already got multiple Spitfire Albion products for material that calls for that soft, translucent, airy, remote quality. What I'm still lacking are the quiet but heavy, intense, foreboding sounds that I'm hearing in this teaser.



I was actually thinking about this the other day, why hasn't anyone made an Albion-like library for this deep and ominous, what I like to call the Mordor sound, yet? And here it is all of a sudden.

I think I need this one...


----------



## desert (Dec 6, 2016)

so when are being 'teased', again?


----------



## Calazzus (Dec 7, 2016)

How soon is soon?


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 7, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> I've already got multiple Spitfire Albion products for material that calls for that soft, translucent, airy, remote quality. What I'm still lacking are the quiet but heavy, intense, foreboding sounds that I'm hearing in this teaser.



Yes indeed. they are two very different beasts... I love the sound a Ark 1... It is its own beast.
That being said ctsai does have a point. Hopefully the capsule script allows you to merge articulations somehow. (I won't my breath though... And either way I'll like it! )


----------



## MChangoM (Dec 7, 2016)

Just when I thought I was done buying this year:


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 7, 2016)

jcrosby said:


> Yes indeed. they are two very different beasts... I love the sound a Ark 1... It is its own beast.
> That being said ctsai does have a point. Hopefully the capsule script allows you to merge articulations somehow. (I won't my breath though... And either way I'll like it! )



I agree - if OT was to provide a separate set of integrated patches for owners of both Ark products (at least for any sections that are shared between the releases), that would be really cool of them. But since I assume there were separate recording sessions for Ark 1 and Ark 2, and very possibly differing section sizes, I won't be surprised if this is not really possible, at least not at the level of quality that OT always seems to aspire to.

If they can't provide such integration, I expect that I'll make do without too much trouble, as I don't expect to be doing too many continuous ppp -> fff types of crescendos or vice versa, and it would be far from the first time that I've used different tracks for different articulations.

Personally, I'm hoping that Ark 2 includes more of the high woodwinds that were omitted from Ark 1, as I'd find those to be far more useful and important in the quieter dynamic ranges.


----------



## mac (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm assuming the sections themselves will be different, rather than more of the same but with the lower dynamics. Similar to the differences between Albion one and Inceni. At least, that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 7, 2016)

Brilliant!


----------



## zolhof (Dec 7, 2016)

Maestro1972 said:


> Well if the choir in 2 is as good as 1...I'm in!



Amen to that! I absolutely love the choir in 1. Still waiting for keyswtiches though (just a friendly reminder, support, it's been a while )


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 7, 2016)

This happens to me every year. I have some cash slated for Orchestral tools String Runs... and then they put this out at, most likely, a once in a lifetime introductory discount... at least the same company will be cashing my check but the decision is going to be tough... I really, really wish OT would do a holiday sale on their legacy products.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 7, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> This happens to me every year. I have some cash slated for Orchestral tools String Runs... and then they put this out at, most likely, a once in a lifetime introductory discount... at least the same company will be cashing my check but the decision is going to be tough... I really, really wish OT would do a holiday sale on their legacy products.


somehow you have to find a way to get BOTH. OT string runs is what 5 years old and used it successfully the other day on something (nothing else approached its effectiveness). Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 7, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> somehow you have to find a way to get BOTH. OT string runs is what 5 years old and used it successfully the other day on something (nothing else approached its effectiveness). Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.



Just do like I do: get both while vowing to yourself that you are spending next year's allotment of sample library funds as well, and that you will control yourself in the next year to pay for it.

And then break that vow two weeks later, of course.


----------



## rottoy (Dec 7, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> somehow you have to find a way to get BOTH. OT string runs is what 5 years old and used it successfully the other day on something (nothing else approached its effectiveness). Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


+1

Orchestral String Runs is easily one of the best investments I've made in the sample library world.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 7, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> Just do like I do: get both while vowing to yourself that you are spending next year's allotment of sample library funds as well, and that you will control yourself in the next year to pay for it.
> 
> And then break that vow two weeks later, of course.



I just bought my 13th hardware synth, plus a second line mixer, a second 5x5 MIDI patchbay, enough cables to reach to the Sun and back... My problem is not getting both... it's having the discipline to get none and use what I already have.


----------



## Fer (Dec 7, 2016)

My bet is that it will be the same sections in the same placement... its reasonable to think that they are adding the low dynamics to the same mark1 orchestra.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Dec 7, 2016)

Fer said:


> My bet is that it will be the same sections in the same placement... its reasonable to think that they are adding the low dynamics to the same mark1 orchestra.



I don't see much point in having 3 Cimbassi or 3 Bass Trombones playing ppp... I mean these guys have been known for killing Viola players. But you may still be right. 

The rest of the sections I could believe they'll approach like that. Maybe for the Trombones they'll do 3 Tenors playing as softly as possible (so still stuck at Forte )


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 7, 2016)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> I don't see much point in having 3 Cimbassi or 3 Bass Trombones playing ppp... I mean these guys have been known for killing Viola players. But you may still be right.
> 
> The rest of the sections I could believe they'll approach like that. Maybe for the Trombones they'll do 3 Tenors playing as softly as possible (so still stuck at Forte )



Screw you! 

Says the grumpy trombone player


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> somehow you have to find a way to get BOTH. OT string runs is what 5 years old and used it successfully the other day on something (nothing else approached its effectiveness). Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.






rottoy said:


> +1
> 
> Orchestral String Runs is easily one of the best investments I've made in the sample library world.



The Sustain Ensemble is incredible, so deep and natural.


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 7, 2016)

Fer said:


> ... its reasonable to think that they are adding the low dynamics to the same mark1 orchestra.



I also can't imagine they would have done it differently. It's just not cost effective, (let alone consistent) to do each set of dynamics in separate recordings. Much more cost effective to record everything at once, focus on editing, scripting and stability and then release it as two libraries. (Plus it's a very smart business move.) The amount of work that goes into editing and building a library like this is, well, Epic 

I just wish Ark 1 had low string unisons, (at least some shorts!!) Why they didn't include these is a bit of a head scratcher.


----------



## tigersun (Dec 7, 2016)

jcrosby said:


> I also can't imagine they would have done it differently. It's just not cost effective, (let alone consistent) to do each set of dynamics in separate recordings. Much more cost effective to record everything at once, focus on editing, scripting and stability and then release it as two libraries. (Plus it's a very smart business move.) The amount of work that goes into editing and building a library like this is, well, Epic
> 
> I just wish Ark 1 had low string unisons, (at least some shorts!!) Why they didn't include these is a bit of a head scratcher.



I could see maybe another or different section in Ark 2...there's a reason there aren't clarinets in Ark 1.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 8, 2016)

jcrosby said:


> I also can't imagine they would have done it differently. It's just not cost effective, (let alone consistent) to do each set of dynamics in separate recordings. Much more cost effective to record everything at once, focus on editing, scripting and stability and then release it as two libraries. (Plus it's a very smart business move.) The amount of work that goes into editing and building a library like this is, well, Epic


And they haven't posted any teaser photos of exhausted looking musicians like they did last time, so it's very possible they did record both volumes in the same session, hence not having any new photos.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 8, 2016)

I just want to know when I'm going to get my card in the mail from OT like I did for Berlin. That made me giddy.


----------



## desert (Dec 8, 2016)

Mystic said:


> I just want to know when I'm going to get my card in the mail from OT like I did for Berlin. That made me giddy.


I never got a card? :( :(


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 8, 2016)

desert said:


> I never got a card? :( :(


That's a pity- I never bought the brass library (too expensive for moi) but I felt special getting that nice card in the mail which is still pinned up on my bulletin board above my notation score writing set up.


----------



## desert (Dec 8, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> That's a pity- I never bought the brass library (too expensive for moi) but I felt special getting that nice card in the mail which is still pinned up on my bulletin board above my notation score writing set up.


Great. rub it in  Would like to collect the cards as well (pretty expensive collection)


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 8, 2016)

Sorry


desert said:


> Great. rub it in  Would like to collect the cards as well (pretty expensive collection)


!


----------



## Noam Guterman (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 9, 2016)

*METROPOLIS ARK 2 – ORCHESTRA OF THE DEEP - PRE-ORDER STARTED 

There's a tremor in the underground*. The air is dusty and hard to breathe, darkness rules over the light. Fuming machines run day and night. But there is life – a life that is hard to live. A life that creates heavy and worried tones. But the voices don't scream. They take their power out of the low dynamics.
*Welcome to the deep; to Metropolis Ark 2*

*01. METROPOPLIS ARK 2 - PROLOGUE

*

*02.* *METROPOPLIS ARK 2 - PATCH GALLERY



The follow-up* to the highly successful *Metropolis Ark 1* presents *epicness in a shape* you wouldn’t expect.
*Deep, wide and low*. *The true power arises from the low dynamics.*

*The Mighty High Strings* (24 Violins), Mid Strings (10 Violas, 8 Celli), and Low Strings (8 Celli, 12 Basses) deliver so far *undetected possibilities* for *orchestral strings pads.*

*Unique Brass Ensembles* (Fluegelhorns, Wagner Tubas, Bass Trumpets, Tubas, Euphoniums) give the freedom to create *extraordinary-sounding brass arrangements*.

*The Woodwind sections* (Alto Flutes, Bass Flutes, Bass Clarinets, Contrabass Clarinets) redefine the classical applications for woodwinds. *They go low, really low.*

*On top of this* we made *3 different choirs* out of men, woman, and even the *innocent voices of children*. The full range of singing beneath your fingertips: From the deepest voice of a lord of the underground, up to an angel, whispering on his cloud. Additionally, we created *unprecedented sections* like the *Correns Harps* (6 Harp ensemble) and *Glamer Pianos* (3 Steinway piano ensemble).

*Topped with a bizarre Harmonium*, a *Positif Organ*, and a lot of useful *atmospheric percussion* instruments and *boomers*, *Metropolis Ark 2* is the unrivaled *all-in-one solution* to create *epic music at its low dynamic scope.*


*Metropolis Ark 2* was recorded at the fabulous-sounding *Teldex Scoring Stage*.
The *distinctive balanced room*, which isn´t too wet or too dry, paired with the *best microphones* that were built across the last 5 decades, invigorates our *Berlin Series* as well as the *Metropolis Ark Series.*

*CAPSULE*, the most *flexible articulation management system* on the market, is the technical heart of *Metropolis Ark 2*. *Apply legato* transitions to every articulation you want, *morph and blend* between up to four articulations, *build your own patches*, *set up key switches* the way you want them, get full control over microphones and panning. *Customize your personal workflow with CAPSULE.*

*// PRE-ORDER SPECIAL //

Metropolis Ark 2 *is now available for pre-order. The absolutely *attractive pre-order price is 399€+VAT*.
The normal price will be *599€+VAT.* The pre-order special ends with the release of the Collection on December 21.

*Check our PRODUCT PAGE for further information.*

* 
// VIP DEAL FOR METROPOLIS ARK 1 USERS //

50 Euro Discount for all Metropolis Ark 1 Users! *
Use your *Metropolis Ark 1 serial number* during checkout to get an additional 50 Euro discount on the purchase price. This offer runs until January 28!

*ATTENTION:* *Unfortunately, we´re not able to pay out discounts after you’ve placed your order!
Type in your serial number of Metropolis Ark 1 into the discount coupon field during checkout in the following format:
xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx 
Please use dashes (“-“) between the number blocks.

*
*http://orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Metropolis_Ark_2.pdf (// METROPOLIS ARK 2 ARTICULATION LIST //)*


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 9, 2016)

I can't stop smiling.


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 9, 2016)

OH MY GOD.. I didn't see this coming, this redefines EPIC!


----------



## rottoy (Dec 9, 2016)

The patch that REALLY surprised me is the 3 Pianos in unison.
Instantly inspirational.


----------



## mac (Dec 9, 2016)

Oooof! Thank you for the MA1 owners discount too 

Quick question - is there anything in the GUI that differs from MA1? Might get a bit confusing to tell which library you're currently using if it looks identical.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 9, 2016)

Umm ... uh ... I guess ... SOLD? Yes. SOLD!

Thanks very much OT for the both the pre-order discount and the MA1 discount ... it made this purchase a complete no-brainer for me! So excited for the 21st to arrive!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 9, 2016)

Ordered in a heartbeat. The loyalty discount was a nice surprise. I had budgeted for more than this ended up costing me. It's a Christmas miracle!!!


----------



## pmountford (Dec 9, 2016)

There have been so many great sounding libraries released over the past few years that it's difficult to be continually impressed. But once again, to my ears atleast, OT have achieved this.


----------



## pdub (Dec 9, 2016)

Nice!!! Thanks for the Ark 1 loyalty discount as well.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 9, 2016)

I mean I felt like a total crack head, pulling out my wallet and clicking the button to purchase, when I really had no right, finically, to do so. Alas, it is purchased. That video is truly epic in scope. #excited.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow! Berlin Brass, then just weeks later ArK II ! How many people are there working at OT? 

Sounds awesome! Lots of unique sounding stuff there!


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 9, 2016)

Let's see: soft warm brass tutti such as multiple flugelhorns, euphoniums, and tubas. So when do I get my free copy for clearly recommending this ensemble for over a year and a half now on the forum while others mocked me saying "Those are not epic instruments," and, "We don't write for band!"  


willbedford said:


> Oh my.


Yep, and I mentioned this idea to your bosses a couple of years ago.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 9, 2016)

Heading to the bank... My cash stash just dwindled... Awesome extra loyalty discount...

Climate issues need all the help they can get given the insane sellout election over here... You've created another potent weapon!


----------



## Lawson. (Dec 9, 2016)

Holy cow. That may be the best sounding mellow brass choir I've ever heard from samples. Hands down. Period.



*shivers*

This looks fantastic, guys!! Great job!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow. You have wowed me in the past but this is wow to the nth power. Consider me re-wowed! You guys are like Bill Murray in Caddyshack and saying to us "We will make you all bark like a dog." So also consider me bow wowed! Nice work OT!


----------



## cadenzajon (Dec 9, 2016)

I think I speak for us all when I express my disappointment at MA2's lack of _ppp _dynamics for electric guitar powerchords at Teldex.


----------



## JBacal (Dec 9, 2016)

Inspiring collection of sounds. Congrats!


----------



## higgs (Dec 9, 2016)

Have you ever gotten the finger from your wallet before? Because I just did.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 9, 2016)

Those sounds would also great be for the jazzy side...


----------



## Vastman (Dec 9, 2016)

Bought.... there goes my Soto/Grosso 12 days of Xmas money!


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 9, 2016)

I have Ark 1 and I love it, but this is not for me, so I'll pass.


----------



## erica-grace (Dec 9, 2016)

Ryan99 said:


> I have Ark 1 and I love it, but this is not for me, so I'll pass.



Same. Sounds good, but there is little here that I can't already do.


----------



## Lawson. (Dec 9, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> Same. Sounds good, but there is little here that I can't already do.



Good luck finding other brass that can do that! 
Or any of that specific stuff, really. It's really tricky to duplicate those sounds (especially the brass and strings) with other libraries, just based off of the overview video. There's only one other library I can think of that has SOME of the stuff here, and isn't as deeply sampled as far as I know. Plus, the harmonium a 3x piano ensemble recorded together? I don't know any other place to get that.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 9, 2016)

I agree with Awesome... I love ARK1, Iceni & this rounds out the dramatic picture quite well... of course, Lawson knows what he's talkin' bout... WTFDIK? I'm just looking for more of the dramatic and this has it. Wasn't even an issue for me, especially at 350e... So much for so little relative to other libs I considered recently.

Then again, whatever floats ur boat! We all have different likes, needs, direction, and perspectives... that's what makes for a lot of amazing and unique music!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 9, 2016)

Lawson. said:


> Good luck finding other brass that can do that!
> Or any of that specific stuff, really. It's really tricky to duplicate those sounds (especially the brass and strings) with other libraries, just based off of the overview video. There's only one other library I can think of that has SOME of the stuff here, and isn't as deeply sampled as far as I know. Plus, the harmonium a 3x piano ensemble recorded together? I don't know any other place to get that.



You can find a multi piano in 8dio's Age. Also a multi harp but they are quite sonically different. The Brass sections are certainly unique as are the winds. it's a very eclectic and useful collection. Certainly not meat and potatoes.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 9, 2016)

I think the demo blew out my speakers. The woofers made a crackling sound like thunder and I saw them vibrating like never before. 
Oh, but the clarity of the sound before that happened! What lush and beautiful sounds. 
Life is cruel and the wallet is thinner.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 9, 2016)

Lawson. said:


> Good luck finding other brass that can do that!
> Or any of that specific stuff, really. It's really tricky to duplicate those sounds (especially the brass and strings) with other libraries, just based off of the overview video. There's only one other library I can think of that has SOME of the stuff here, and isn't as deeply sampled as far as I know. Plus, the harmonium a 3x piano ensemble recorded together? I don't know any other place to get that.



Amen brother Lawson. Soft brass, not in your face trumpets with perfect orchestral sound. Very useful and Wagner tubas with all of the other low sounds, every detail of the low soft sound, from contra-tubas to tubas, to euphoniums and everything in between, at soft levels to.... , at a soft level. Awesome! I guess it is what you like composing, that is why other composers don't see it and dismiss it. I have so many libraries now. They are all great, but none of them do this...not this well. I have not played it yet, so time will tell, once I get it whether it will be what I imagine now. If it is blase and so what, I already have that as other composers claim now, I will recant on this post, but I have abandoned half of the libraries that I bought, because I could not make them work. But OT has never disappointed me. Everything that they claim has come true for me. I have abandoned 80% of EastWest, 25% of VSL and 30% of SFA. I have never deleted one OT library because when I play them, I feel like a real musician again when I play them, just like I did when I played real oboe in the olden days.

I have to wait 6 weeks to see if it will be as fun as I think. If it is a bust, like others are saying, I will be shocked! Really the people saying so what, probably overspent on Black Friday. I spent 0 dollars on Black Friday. I saved my money for something special like this. OT has done great things in the past, but if I can do easily, what they did in the demos, it will just make my day when release date comes.

If the naysayers are right, once I get it, I will eat crow, egg on my face and admit that I could have done this all with Albion V, but to me, this is a different product with a different sound, one that will compliment Albion V, but one that will produce sounds that are entirely different than Albion V. Just the children's choir mat replace 3 of my libraries alone. That in itself is worth the money. How often do I use a child choir? Every chance that I get because it is such a powerful sound. But just as often, I am looking for a Tony Banks sound on a Hammond organ, so my point is a moot point.

I am just saying, I like what I hear. Thank you OT for your hard work. This one is going to be special, I can feel it.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 9, 2016)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> If the naysayers are right, once I get it, I will eat crow, egg on my face and admit that I could have done this all with Albion V, but to me, this is a different product with a different sound, one that will compliment Albion V, but one that will produce sounds that are entirely different than Albion V.



Agree totally. I already have Albion V, but based upon the videos thus far, it appears to me that MA2 is almost as much of an opposite to Albion V as it is to MA1. Albion V is the sound of fairy wings stirring the fog of a cold arctic dawn ... whereas from all evidence, MA2 is the sound of smoke rising into the night from the bowels of a glowing pit of lava. I expect I'll feel very fortunate to have both close at hand.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 9, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> Agree totally. I already have Albion V, but based upon the videos thus far, it appears to me that MA2 is almost as much of an opposite to Albion V as it is to MA1. Albion V is the sound of fairy wings stirring the fog of a cold arctic dawn ... whereas from all evidence, MA2 is the sound of smoke rising into the night from the bowels of a glowing pit of lava. I expect I'll feel very fortunate to have both close at hand.



Yes. That is what I was trying to say. You just said it better. Both of them may be missing pieces of the puzzle apart, but together, they may make beautiful music together. Well, the bottleneck will be me, maybe. Can I make them work together? I can't wait to try. It will be fun trying!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 9, 2016)

cadenzajon said:


> I think I speak for us all when I express my disappointment at MA2's lack of _ppp _dynamics for electric guitar powerchords at Teldex.



I love cynicism. Best cynical, funny thoughts that I have ever processed since Monty Python quit making films.. Plus it was funny and I could dance to it, so I gave it a 90. 

 

Great joke @cadenzajon! But always remember, no matter how over-stuffed you are from the bs being fed to you by the rest of us peers, there's always room for Jello!


----------



## Ron Verboom (Dec 9, 2016)

After Albion V i am now in need of some more epicness in my music Sounds awesome!


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 10, 2016)

On one hand the big discount promo price is nice but... It also means that if I don't buy this before 21.12 I will never buy it.

And 350 is a lot. There are a lot of possibilities with 350 bucks at this time of year. Sounds are great but lots of overlap. One factor for me is that the highlights e.g. Children's choir might be really recognisable in cues if there are not so many artics.

More videos and demos to convince me, please. 

(Love OT!)


----------



## Vastman (Dec 10, 2016)

Windcry's contrast btw Albion 5 and Ark is spot on...looking foreward i anticipate the ARKs fitting into social commentary {which is something music does so well} far better than the more delicate Libs. So, while I sprang for Albion 5 because I wangled an amazing & unintended deal...and I luv fairies... I bought Ark 2 because it evokes the mood of the ominous and dark days we're slipping toward. It's almost prescient this library comes out when it does... At least in terms of my own focus.

Thank you, OT... For making this creature for ME! 

Good night, all...


----------



## shakuman (Dec 10, 2016)

No more words! it sounds really awesome..I can't believe what I heard.


----------



## blougui (Dec 10, 2016)

Well, with VAT here in France it's not 350 but rather 479. A lot of money to fork for a hobbyist. But lovely sounds for sure and a very impressive clarity and focus. Many times I've leaned toward Orchestral Tools to surround myself with such quality but stepped backward eventually because I cannot afford it. Choices...
Great work anyway, congratulations.


----------



## samy (Dec 10, 2016)

This sounds indeed very impressive! I think I have to get it 
About the choir section, do the sustain patches contain only one vowel? And are there again different phrases for the staccato/marcato patches like in Ark I? And keyswitches for changing these phrases, that would be so good (please give us those @ Orchestral Tools )


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 10, 2016)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Amen brother Lawson. Soft brass, not in your face trumpets with perfect orchestral sound. Very useful and Wagner tubas with all of the other low sounds, every detail of the low soft sound, from contra-tubas to tubas, to euphoniums and everything in between, at soft levels to.... , at a soft level. Awesome! I guess it is what you like composing, that is why other composers don't see it and dismiss it. I have so many libraries now. They are all great, but none of them do this...not this well. I have not played it yet, so time will tell, once I get it whether it will be what I imagine now. If it is blase and so what, I already have that as other composers claim now, I will recant on this post, but I have abandoned half of the libraries that I bought, because I could not make them work. But OT has never disappointed me. Everything that they claim has come true for me. I have abandoned 80% of EastWest, 25% of VSL and 30% of SFA. I have never deleted one OT library because when I play them, I feel like a real musician again when I play them, just like I did when I played real oboe in the olden days.
> 
> I have to wait 6 weeks to see if it will be as fun as I think. If it is a bust, like others are saying, I will be shocked! Really the people saying so what, probably overspent on Black Friday. I spent 0 dollars on Black Friday. I saved my money for something special like this. OT has done great things in the past, but if I can do easily, what they did in the demos, it will just make my day when release date comes.
> 
> ...



I don't read any negativity here about this product. For me, I said that I really love Ark 1. It's probably my best sounding orchestral library. After hearing Ark 2, It's nice, but not a sound I need or search for. I already have many choirs, I own some orchestral libraries, 8Dio AGE with stacked pianos and harps, etc. And as a hobbyist, I can't justify spending 350 Euros, which convert to almost 500 dollars in my currency, for something I don't need, contrary to Ark 1 that I bought that blew my mind when I heard the videos before the release.


----------



## mac (Dec 10, 2016)

Ryan99 said:


> And as a hobbyist, I can't justify spending 350 Euros...



(plus VAT)


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 10, 2016)

As a fan of Ark 1, I will buy this one too. I like its sound and unique content. But there is one thing that sticks in my mind. Ark 1 was 160 gb and Ark 2 is 110 gb. That's actually a big difference in content size. I think OT could add some more to Ark 2.


----------



## mac (Dec 10, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> As a fan of Ark 1, I will buy this one too. I like its sound and unique content. But there is one thing that sticks in my mind. Ark 1 was 160 gb and Ark 2 is 110 gb. That's actually a big difference in content size. I think OT could add some more to Ark 2.



Quality > Quantity?


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm surprised how much content Ark 2 has for the price. Does Ark 1 has more mic positions maybe?


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 10, 2016)

mac said:


> Quality > Quantity?


They're both top quality. But considering they have same price, size matters.


jamwerks said:


> I'm surprised how much content Ark 2 has for the price. Does Ark 1 has more mic positions maybe?


No, Ark 1 doesn't have more mics. Actually Ark 1 has 18 instruments/sections, Ark 2 has 21. If difference wasn't as big as 50 gb, I wouldn't even mention it.


----------



## mac (Dec 10, 2016)

@ysnyvz Possibly less samples needed due to less dynamic range.


----------



## ysnyvz (Dec 10, 2016)

mac said:


> Possibly less samples needed due to less dynamic range.


They both have narrow dynamic range, focusing on opposite sides. My first thought was it might be due to huge sections like 24 violins, 6 harps or 3 pianos. Perhaps OT can enlighten us?


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 10, 2016)

mac said:


> (plus VAT)


No VAT for me, but still expensive for a hobby.


----------



## Per K (Dec 10, 2016)

* Update: Fixed by deleting "NativeAcess.xml" in my service center folder.

I just pre-ordered this... and now my MA1 tab in Kontakt 5 is gone!! Is this a crazy coincidence? I cant access the library anymore, as Kontakt tells me to add the library, and nothing happens when I do.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 10, 2016)

Per K said:


> I just pre-ordered this... and now my MA1 tab in Kontakt 5 is gone!! Is this a crazy coincidence? I cant access the library anymore, as Kontakt tells me to add the library, and nothing happens when I do.
> 
> I used the voucher and used my serial, could this have messed up the NI-database?



I doubt that, at least. Did you also recently upgrade Kontakt to 5.6.5? I've seen others reporting the (repeated) loss of MA1 from their Library tab after installing the current version of Kontakt (one of several reason why I've not been updating Kontakt since 5.6 was released).

Edit: here's the forum thread, indexed to a post from OT themselves warning about this Kontakt issue:

Kontakt v5.6.5


----------



## Per K (Dec 10, 2016)

nope, i'm still on 5.5.2

Wow, if this bug happened to me 30 minutes after preordering MA2 

Im going to try a system restore point... wish me luck


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 10, 2016)

The children's choir blew me away. It can't sound any more real than that. Love the extended brass instruments but wish they could have included ppp-mp horns. Maybe an update. Aside from that I'm totally hyped for this. Guess we don't know when it's release date is aside from sometime in the new year.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 10, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> Guess we don't know when it's release date is aside from sometime in the new year.


December 21, 2016.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm in....took me about 30 mins to come to the conclusion that it would cost £360 now or £600 later down the line....Can't wait....MA 1&2 is probably the biggest combo in sample libraries at this moment in time...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 10, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> The children's choir blew me away. It can't sound any more real than that. Love the extended brass instruments but wish they could have included ppp-mp horns. Maybe an update. Aside from that I'm totally hyped for this. Guess we don't know when it's release date is aside from sometime in the new year.



I actually prefer the Woman's choir because the of the syllable stuff for the Marcato and Staccato though the children choir does sound very good. I think when you start working with the Bass Trumpets in place of horns you won't miss the horns at that dynamic, you may actually prefer it.


----------



## Kejero (Dec 10, 2016)

blougui said:


> Well, with VAT here in France it's not 350 but rather 479.


Are you sure? I thought VAT in France was only 20%?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 10, 2016)

Kejero said:


> Are you sure? I thought VAT in France was only 20%?


That would be the price with VAT for someone who didn't own MA1.


----------



## blougui (Dec 10, 2016)

indeed


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 10, 2016)

OrchestralTools said:


> *METROPOLIS ARK 2 – ORCHESTRA OF THE DEEP - PRE-ORDER STARTED
> 
> There's a tremor in the underground*. The air is dusty and hard to breathe, darkness rules over the light. Fuming machines run day and night. But there is life – a life that is hard to live. A life that creates heavy and worried tones. But the voices don't scream. They take their power out of the low dynamics.
> *Welcome to the deep; to Metropolis Ark 2*
> ...



Excellent! Please consider adding low unison strings to future updates for Ark 1. Consider this library is aimed at big / epic / trailer scoring it's essential to have these articulations... Thanks!


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 10, 2016)

Ron Verboom said:


> After Albion V i am now in need of some more epicness in my music Sounds awesome!


Been thinking of grabbing Tundra this coming year. 
How do you like it so far and would you say it's as unique as they claim it to be?


----------



## mac (Dec 10, 2016)

A couple of questions to @OrchestralTools;

Is the interface going to have something within it to differentiate it from MA1?

Are the sections panned the same as in MA1? As in, could we write a low string section in MA2, and then bring in the low strings from MA1 without them sounding like they're coming from a different place?

Cheers


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 10, 2016)

Really like the harps and pianos... too bad that OT doesn't market instruments/sections separately.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 10, 2016)

Ryan99 said:


> I don't read any negativity here about this product. For me, I said that I really love Ark 1. It's probably my best sounding orchestral library. After hearing Ark 2, It's nice, but not a sound I need or search for. I already have many choirs, I own some orchestral libraries, 8Dio AGE with stacked pianos and harps, etc. And as a hobbyist, I can't justify spending 350 Euros, which convert to almost 500 dollars in my currency, for something I don't need, contrary to Ark 1 that I bought that blew my mind when I heard the videos before the release.



I stand corrected sir. The negativity came from me, I guess. You gotta do what you gotta do. You gotta not do what you don't want to. Put your resources where they count the most for you. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 11, 2016)

What vowels are included with the choirs?


----------



## samy (Dec 11, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> What vowels are included with the choirs?



I asked the same question before, hope OT gives us an quick answer. I would also love to know if there will be keyswitches to change the staccato phrases. This would be so helpful and something I miss a lot in ARK I. Please OT, please  (this round robin thing is a good idea, but I want to program and use these differen phrases together, without keyswitches this is a lot of work to set it properly up with different kontakt instances for each phrase)


----------



## zolhof (Dec 11, 2016)

samy said:


> I asked the same question before, hope OT gives us an quick answer. I would also love to know if there will be keyswitches to change the staccato phrases. This would be so helpful and something I miss a lot in ARK I. Please OT, please  (this round robin thing is a good idea, but I want to program and use these differen phrases together, without keyswitches this is a lot of work to set it properly up with different kontakt instances for each phrase)



I've been asking for keyswitches since Ark 1 release, I sure miss this feature. Last word about it was in mid-April, support said it was on their list of feature wishes for future versions, but couldn't comment on what/when will be implemented. Well, it's been a year now and still no sign of update.


----------



## samy (Dec 11, 2016)

zolhof said:


> I've been asking for keyswitches since Ark 1 release, I sure miss this feature. Last word about it was in mid-April, support said it was on their list of feature wishes for future versions, but couldn't comment on what/when will be implemented. Well, it's been a year now and still no sign of update.



Yes, I mentioned that a few weeks after the release for ARK I as well. I hope they read this thread and implement that soon. I wanted to use the choir a lot more, but without the keyswitches it was always quite complicated.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 11, 2016)

Can someone tell me what they paid in U.S.$ either using Paypal or CC? Curious as to what the total currency conversion comes to. Trying every angle to justify this in the old "household" budget lol! Thanks, in advance.


----------



## Calazzus (Dec 11, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> Can someone tell me what they paid in U.S.$ either using Paypal or CC? Curious as to what the total currency conversion comes to. Trying every angle to justify this in the old "household" budget lol! Thanks, in advance.


$371.02. But this includes the $52.80 loyalty discount.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 11, 2016)

Calazzus said:


> $371.02. But this includes the $52.80 loyalty discount.



Thanks. Did you use PP or CC? It doesn't look like additional transaction fees were added whoever you used.


----------



## Calazzus (Dec 11, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> Thanks. Did you use PP or CC? It doesn't look like additional transaction fees were added whoever you used.


CC but the VAT will show up on my account later. Usually something like an additional $34 or so. Just to be clear CC=credit card/debit?


----------



## Vastman (Dec 11, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> Can someone tell me what they paid in U.S.$ either using Paypal or CC? Curious as to what the total currency conversion comes to. Trying every angle to justify this in the old "household" budget lol! Thanks, in advance.


$377.67 via paypal, with the Ark1 discount...I'm in the free state of California


----------



## playz123 (Dec 11, 2016)

$483 Canadian WITH the loyalty discount.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 11, 2016)

playz123 said:


> $483 Canadian WITH the loyalty discount.


Hey you got off lucky. I was charged $505 with the loyalty discount. Mind you, I had put $550 aside in advance because I knew this release was imminent (and I didn't cave and buy a bunch of stuff on Black Friday except an additional SPACES license).


----------



## playz123 (Dec 11, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> Hey you got off lucky. I was charged $505 with the loyalty discount. Mind you, I had put $550 aside in advance because I knew this release was imminent (and I didn't cave and buy a bunch of stuff on Black Friday except an additional SPACES license).


David, that was just the amount shown on the currency exchange site for 349 Euros. It's always more after the purchase due to bank charges etc., so $505 sounds about right.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 11, 2016)

playz123 said:


> David, that was just the amount shown on the currency exchange site for 349 Euros. It's always more after the purchase due to bank charges etc., so $505 sounds about right.


I feel your pain nonetheless. Our dollar sucks ass. Part of the reason I didn't jump at Berlin Brass. Just way too expensive after the conversion rate- though I'm happy I didn't go for it. The Ark series is my go-to library for almost anything and I'm super stoked about having its quieter counterpart for those moody pieces. 

I personally don't compose "epic" music myself. But I have been delving into a musical world that is inspired by Shostakovich and Ark I is big enough to approximate the more aggressive and loud portions of his work. I've been sketching a piece called Kaiju for a while now and Ark I is frankly the only library that is up to the task of realizing the scope and power I heard in my head.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 11, 2016)

Gracias to all who responded. Looks like I'll be going the PayPal route... if I can hock some of the wife's jewelry which she never wears anymore... until it's hocked, of course!


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 11, 2016)

I got Ark 1 during the BF sale and I'm excited about Ark 2. Just watching the videos I already got some ideas of how I can use it. My problem is that post BF I blew what cash I had left on BWW. I knew I should have waited past the holidays in case something like this showed up!

The Dec. 20th or 21st cutoff for the pre-order price is a bit abrupt, but I understand that OT can't keep it going for too long. In order to fund PayPal I have to do a bank transfer which takes about a week. I was planning to do this by the end of the year anyway, but got caught by surprise with this. If I don't make it to get the best discount I might have to pass on it. Also, I don't have a credit card. So sad.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 11, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> I got Ark 1 during the BF sale and I'm excited about Ark 2. Just watching the videos I already got some ideas of how I can use it. My problem is that post BF I blew what cash I had left on BWW. I knew I should have waited past the holidays in case something like this showed up!
> 
> The Dec. 20th or 21st cutoff for the pre-order price is a bit abrupt, but I understand that OT can't keep it going for too long. In order to fund PayPal I have to do a bank transfer which takes about a week. I was planning to do this by the end of the year anyway, but got caught by surprise with this. If I don't make it to get the best discount I might have to pass on it. Also, I don't have a credit card. So sad.



Galactic! I cut up my credit cards years ago... you can tie paypal to a debit card/bank account... I've done both... it usually takes a couple days for paypal to even charge my debit cards but transaction is completed immediately in terms of the purchase of the libraries... So, if you have a debit card you're set... just add it. 

As I recall, with Ark 1 they still discounted it a hundred euros after release for awhile... but you'll likely loose the additional Ark 1 discount...


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks for your help. Sorry, I wasn't too clear about it. I have an American bank account and a debit card tied to that account, but when it runs out of funds (due to fantastic Orchestral Tools purchases!) it takes a while to put more in there. I live in a country outside America (Japan, if anyone cares) where I'm unable to link my bank account to PayPal. Transferring money from here to my American bank account is a real pain in the hindquarters.

I plan on making several more OT purchases soon, it just takes a bit of planning and preparation and when a great deal like Ark 2 pops up it's hard to keep up with. It's really a great problem to have so I hope I don't seem like I'm whining. This is really a deal not to be missed.


----------



## Inceptic (Dec 11, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> The Dec. 20th or 21st cutoff for the pre-order price is a bit abrupt...



I also wish the cutoff would be a bit later, like the 25th or the 31st.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 11, 2016)

I have to choose between this and Orchestral Tools String Runs. I already have Ark 1 and Symphobia 1 & 2, plus Albion. Do I really need more epicness? Am I not epic enough?


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 11, 2016)

OrchestralTools said:


> The pre-order special ends with the release of the Collection on December 21.


Apologies if this has been answered already. Does this mean the pre-order special price lasts until 11:59pm on December 20th? And what time zone is this based on?
I would like to purchase as close to the deadline as possible to make sure I have the funds available.


----------



## desert (Dec 12, 2016)

Paypal vs bank rate for Aus please anyone.

Also, only buying this on one condition - no more fantastic releases from OT for at least... 9 months.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 12, 2016)

desert said:


> Also, only buying this on one condition - no more fantastic releases from OT for at least... 9 months.


They did MA1 concurrently with Berlin Percussion and MA2 concurrently with Berlin Brass. Assuming the Berlin series is complete (for the moment), I wouldn't expect future Metropolis Arks to take longer than a month or two.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 12, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Thanks for your help. Sorry, I wasn't too clear about it. I have an American bank account and a debit card tied to that account, but when it runs out of funds (due to fantastic Orchestral Tools purchases!) it takes a while to put more in there. I live in a country outside America (Japan, if anyone cares) where I'm unable to link my bank account to PayPal. Transferring money from here to my American bank account is a real pain in the hindquarters.
> 
> I plan on making several more OT purchases soon, it just takes a bit of planning and preparation and when a great deal like Ark 2 pops up it's hard to keep up with. It's really a great problem to have so I hope I don't seem like I'm whining. This is really a deal not to be missed.



Yep. My wife had the same issue with her sister, who lives in Ecuador, two weeks ago. Her sister has a PP account and a card/bank tied to the account, but she can't transfer from bank to PP. So much for "free" trade which begins and ends with the movement of funds.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 12, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I have to choose between this and Orchestral Tools String Runs. I already have Ark 1 and Symphobia 1 & 2, plus Albion. Do I really need more epicness? Am I not epic enough?


I have been thinking the same. Rather than MArk2 should I get the long lusted after OST, which was probably the first lib I ever got excited about, in those precious few minutes before VIc took control of my brain...?


----------



## John57 (Dec 12, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I have to choose between this and Orchestral Tools String Runs. I already have Ark 1 and Symphobia 1 & 2, plus Albion. Do I really need more epicness? Am I not epic enough?


I am in the same boat as well.


----------



## ChazC (Dec 12, 2016)

desert said:


> Paypal vs bank rate for Aus please anyone.



At the flat exchange rate it worked out at $475 AUD a couple of days ago (that's with the ARK 1 discount). PayPal came out at $515 AUD. Depends what your bank tags on for foreign transactions as to which will be cheaper, but don't expect any change from $500AUD (but that's still a lot better than waiting and buying it at full price!)


----------



## desert (Dec 12, 2016)

So just confirming, the strings are played in unison sections - low, mid, high - and can only be separated by turning down mic positions?


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 12, 2016)

John57 said:


> I am in the same boat as well.



John,

If you're like me you're thinking "String Runs is not on sale and will never be on sale so it doesn't matter when I buy it. However, ARK 2 is close to half price with the loyalty discount and if I don't get it now I'll most likely never pay the full price for it." And maybe also "Do I really truly need it?"

$600 buys a guy a lot during Black Friday. This year we could have bought East West Diamond Orchestra and still had money left over for lunch.


----------



## John57 (Dec 12, 2016)

Yes, you have to account that East West Diamond Orchestra is approximately 680 GB in size and would take the entire SSD drive I have. Even with Ark1 and Ark2 take far less space than East West Diamond Orchestra which only comes with a hard drive at this time. I do find that Ark1 has more expression dynamic range than my Hollywood strings gold to my ears. EastWest uses CC11 for expression and CC7 for volume but it is not as obvious for my needs. Still deciding what step to take.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 12, 2016)

John57 said:


> Yes, you have to account that East West Diamond Orchestra is approximately 680 GB in size and would take the entire SSD drive I have. Even with Ark1 and Ark2 take far less space than East West Diamond Orchestra which only comes with a hard drive at this time. I do find that Ark1 has more expression dynamic range than my Hollywood strings gold to my ears. EastWest uses CC11 for expression and CC7 for volume but it is not as obvious for my needs. Still deciding what step to take.



Here's the math as far as I am concerned. Ark 2 is going to be 599 Euros but if I buy it now I can get it for 349. That's a savings of $250 euros. OT String Runs is $260 Euros. For 10 more Euros I can have both BUT... I don't have the full 599 Euros to spend budget-wise. In the long run it's better for me to buy both if, indeed, I feel I would use both of them. Ark 2 was not on my list this year and I've been looking to get the Strings Runs library for quite a few years but every year something like this happens and I end up with something else...

First world problems for sure... but problems none the less...


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 12, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> Here's the math as far as I am concerned. Ark 2 is going to be 599 Euros but if I buy it now I can get it for 349. That's a savings of $250 euros. OT String Runs is $260 Euros. For 10 more Euros I can have both BUT... I don't have the full 599 Euros to spend budget-wise. In the long run it's better for me to buy both if, indeed, I feel I would use both of them. Ark 2 was not on my list this year and I've been looking to get the Strings Runs library for quite a few years but every year something like this happens and I end up with something else...
> 
> First world problems for sure... but problems none the less...


I like your logic


----------



## Vastman (Dec 12, 2016)

Re: OT and a couple others... I've come to regret not taking advantage of the extremely generous intro offers... on the other hand... I've also come to regret buying a slew of orchestral libs over the years... not OT though... just LOVE capsule; sound is a given...zbest!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 12, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> Ark 2 is going to be 599 Euros but if I buy it now I can get it for 349. That's a savings of $250 euros. OT String Runs is $260 Euros. For 10 more Euros I can have both


It's _basically_ buy one, get one free. If you'll want Ark 2 eventually, you'd be a fool not to get it now.


----------



## Musicam (Dec 13, 2016)

I like Orchestra tools but if I dream to get the entire library is 5.000$ up. Fot the price of Ark1 and 2 I buy another library, is very very expensive and not competitive...


----------



## procreative (Dec 13, 2016)

There is only a couple of things that OT do which irritates and its down to the Capsule scripting:

1. No way to trigger some things via Keyswitch such as (Legato On/Off, Alternative Transition) and why they could not have done it how many other Legatos are done ie Low Velocity Portamento, High Fingered.

2. Many GUI controls like Mic Sliders cannot be automated, but need to be CC controlled. Stops the possibility to add in NKS style functionality.

But every developer seems to have something that jars (perhaps they do it on purpose to make us buy them all!).


----------



## tokatila (Dec 13, 2016)

I will get this on Ark Bundle. Or epic bundle. Or maybe full OT bundle. They will do it eventually, trust me.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 13, 2016)

FYI for those who were wondering... I received the following message from OT regarding the choir vowels: 
"the sustains/legato has "ooo", there are other syllables for the shorts (same as in MA1)."

For someone like myself who is lacking in choir libraries, this is a bit of a downer... was hoping for at least the "aahs" to counterbalance the more solemn ooo/ooh. Tobias responded quickly to my enquiry which is not always the case with other developers, so that's a thumbs-up to consider.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
we are happy to present the first two official demo compositions made with METROPOLIS ARK 2 only!
Benny Oschmann and Ben Botkin deliver stunning pieces of music.
Beautiful!
Enjoy the versatility of METROPOLIS ARK 2.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 13, 2016)

Awesome compositions and the library sounds marvelous!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 13, 2016)

What a beautiful sound! Ben's composition was quite different, what I would expect of the library. Great compositions. Though I would like to hear more of the ominous, dark side of the library. Unfortunately I've used my this year's budget after Berlin Brass.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 13, 2016)

I convinced myself last night that I don't need this library... then I heard these demos... F*ck I need this library... :(


----------



## andy.k (Dec 13, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I convinced myself last night that I don't need this library... then I heard these demos... F*ck I need this library... :(



Exactly the same here


----------



## Levon (Dec 13, 2016)

Wish the finish date for the discount period was end of December. Tough justifying spending that amount of money (even at the sale price) just prior to Christmas! The new demos do sound superb.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 13, 2016)

Very tasteful compositions! A pleasure to listen...


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 13, 2016)

Levon said:


> Wish the finish date for the discount period was end of December. Tough justifying spending that amount of money (even at the sale price) just prior to Christmas! The new demos do sound superb.


They did the exact same thing for the launch of Berlin Strings


----------



## dog1978 (Dec 13, 2016)

@procreative : you can control the mic slider in capsule.


----------



## BenBotkin (Dec 13, 2016)

andy.k said:


> What an amazing composition by Ben and amazing library of course.



Thanks, Andy!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 13, 2016)

Levon said:


> Wish the finish date for the discount period was end of December. Tough justifying spending that amount of money (even at the sale price) just prior to Christmas! The new demos do sound superb.


Same here. I get another pay day just before New Years and would have a hard time saying no with all the Christmas shopping out of the way.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 13, 2016)

I naturally assumed the demo compositions would drip of drama and evoke ominous dark vibes. A subtle power that our declining dystopian trajectory deserves. I mean this is why I pre-ordered... 

_*There's a tremor in the underground*. The air is dusty and hard to breathe, darkness rules over the light. Fuming machines run day and night. But there is life – a life that is hard to live. A life that creates heavy and worried tones. But the voices don't scream. They take their power out of the low dynamics.
*Welcome to the deep; to Metropolis Ark 2*_

I'm scratching my head at the moment... I can only assume OT wants to show Ark 2 can also do a great job outside that realm and these two very fine creations definitely show that...

Still I'm perplexed at this choice...given the initial material which piqued my interest... Please give Daniel a copy! If it weren't for the walkthru which clearly demonstrated the unique and powerful lows, I'd be concerned.


----------



## John57 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sometimes I do get a bit overwhelm with all the dystopian movies around lately specially Si-Fi. Loved Ark1, more uplifting. It is good to hear other themes besides dystopian on Ark2


----------



## Vastman (Dec 13, 2016)

I here you John... I really do and try to write about hope and opportunity as much as our conundrum... We really do make the future and it's our choice where we end up. But this library is put forth as dystopian!

I'll hold my tongue and await more demos... I'm partially reacting to some argumentative folks on another forum questioning the value of the library (rather than just ignoring it if it doesn't make sense to them... Kinda trolling) ... It took 15 minutes to go back and relisten to the beginning to reassure myself Ark 2 makes sense for what I do

And now after listening to both of these demos a dozen times, I've come full circle! AMAZING... Winds and darn... Impressive the breadth of this library...Danny Elfman anyone?


----------



## dogdad (Dec 13, 2016)

Lode_Runner said:


> Same here. I get another pay day just before New Years and would have a hard time saying no with all the Christmas shopping out of the way.


I too wish they'd extend the intro pricing a little bit. To the first would be nice.


----------



## gpax (Dec 14, 2016)

@BenBotkin - By chance, has there ever been a bit of love for John Rutter at some point in your life? A few moments here and there invoked memories of his style. Very lovely piece.


----------



## procreative (Dec 14, 2016)

dog1978 said:


> @procreative : you can control the mic slider in capsule.



Yes thanks I know about that. That was my point though, most libraries allow GUI controls to be host automated which enables me to create Komplete Kontrol capable knobs. Capsule uses only CC control, which means using a different technique just for OT stuff. Same goes for several other features such as Legato Volume, Speed etc.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 14, 2016)

Enormous amount of content for the price imo. Absolutely love the voices. Makes me want a full choir done by OT there at Teldex. As for the emotion, those arts and ensembles have the raw sound. Up to you to make it either hopefull, pessimistic, etc.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi Guys,

just to clear up the pricing situation:
The pre-order price is available until the release of the Collection: December 21.
Then there will be an intro price until January 28, wich will still be attractive.
*The Metropolis Ark 1 customer voucher* can be used until January 28 to get 50€ off the respective price (pre-order or intro price, depending on when the voucher is used).

And now, let's go into the deep with *Sascha Knorr* and *Adam* *Hochstatter*.
Enjoy the next set of *Metropolis Ark 2*-only demos.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 14, 2016)

BenBotkin said:


> Thanks, Andy!


Your song is ripping my heart out too, in the best way. Very nicely done! You've demonstrated that perhaps the colors of MA2 are good for painting pictures about love generally. They are marketing MA2 as a palette of dread colors, but what is dread but fear of losing something that you truly love?


----------



## Musicam (Dec 14, 2016)

I Love M1 and 2 but I feel that the price is expensive. :_)


----------



## BenBotkin (Dec 14, 2016)

gpax said:


> @BenBotkin - By chance, has there ever been a bit of love for John Rutter at some point in your life? A few moments here and there invoked memories of his style. Very lovely piece.


He has some very lovely stuff to be sure. I sang some Rutter in a Christmas choir a couple years back, and some of it must have stuck!


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 14, 2016)

Sascha's demo is making me want this more and more... even after I talked my self out of it... maybe I just need to buy Sascha instead? I wonder how many mic positions Sascha comes with? 

Alas, I have gigabytes of "it's only money" decisions on my hard drive... 

Ironically, I got into music because I wanted to be rich and famous... if I stopped buying sample libraries and hardware synths I'd actually be rich... I feel a 12 step program looming in my future...


----------



## AllanH (Dec 14, 2016)

Ben Botkin's piece is extraordinary. For me, the tone he achieved puts the library back under consideration. I didn't think of MA2 as being able to deliver such a rich and romantic tone.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 14, 2016)

Musicam said:


> I Love M1 and 2 but I feel that the price is expensive. :_)


you have posted this same thing several times... If you feel that way, don't buy it!


----------



## The Darris (Dec 14, 2016)

gpax said:


> @BenBotkin - By chance, has there ever been a bit of love for John Rutter at some point in your life? A few moments here and there invoked memories of his style. Very lovely piece.


Definitely read that as John Ritter. Hahaha
.


----------



## gpax (Dec 14, 2016)

The Darris said:


> Definitely read that as John Ritter. Hahaha
> .


Noooo. LOL. I think he's great too. But not him. At least I don't think he ever composed choral works.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 14, 2016)

gpax said:


> Noooo. LOL. I think he's great too. But not him. At least I don't think he ever composed choral works.


You sure?


----------



## gpax (Dec 14, 2016)

Ok Darris, back on topic, before you take this ship down!


----------



## BenBotkin (Dec 14, 2016)

AllanH said:


> Ben Botkin's piece is extraordinary. For me, the tone he achieved puts the library back under consideration. I didn't think of MA2 as being able to deliver such a rich and romantic tone.


Thanks, Allan! You are too kind!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 14, 2016)

On topic: is it just me who feels like Christmas has been moved to the 21st of this month? At least I, for one, am more eager for the MA2 release date to arrive than I am for the 25th (which is not to say that I'm not looking forward to both days … just that the earlier date is the one that's really got me on pins and needles this year).


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 14, 2016)

I completely agree WindcryMusic. I just bought it today and I'm worse than a kid. I'm sure I'll be getting up early on the 21st checking my email for a download link.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 14, 2016)

agarner32 said:


> I completely agree WindcryMusic. I just bought it today and I'm worse than a kid. I'm sure I'll be getting up early on the 21st checking my email for a download link.


Me too considering I thought it was going to be released in 2017!


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 14, 2016)

Amazing demo compositions and sounds. However, for me, all four lean on the choir, particularly the boys choir... with the instruments I think there's not enough unique to what I have to make me buy this. Some choir-less demos before 21.12 might make me change my mind.

But, the choir is soooo good... based on this an OT choir lib would be impossible to resist.

This is also sending me scuttling back to my other boys choir libs to compare (but that's for another thread).


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 15, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Amazing demo compositions and sounds. However, for me, all four lean on the choir, particularly the boys choir... with the instruments I think there's not enough unique to what I have to make me buy this.



What I think I hear from the strings (for example) that is unique is as follows. First, the split sul tasto/con sordino approach to the articulations, as described in the walkthrough, sounded quite lovely to me. I also don't have any string libraries that have any flageolet articulations at all, much less the number of varieties thereof. But perhaps most important to me is that this will be my first OT library with strings in the lower dynamic ranges where my music spends the bulk of its time. If they are anything like the strings in MA1, I am expecting these to stand out amongst my other libraries and present me with a very nice alternative to my other main strings libraries (CSS and the Albions), especially for more intense, "bigger" music in the lower dynamic ranges.

Caveat: as of yet, I don't have any other Berlin strings libraries (I wish!). Perhaps for someone that already does have those libraries MA2 would be slightly less alluring ... although I recall statements that the section sizes in MA2 are far bigger than those in Berlin Strings, so even for such people I'd expect MA2's strings to have added value.

A quick note on the MA2 brass also: the sheer variety of unique brass instruments here by itself would seem to give MA2 great value as well ... the coloration thereof should be very, very distinct from any other existing brass library, I'd think.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 15, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> What I think I hear from the strings (for example) that is unique is as follows. First, the split sul tasto/con sordino approach to the articulations, as described in the walkthrough, sounded quite lovely to me. I also don't have any string libraries that have any flageolet articulations at all, much less the number of varieties thereof. But perhaps most important to me is that this will be my first OT library with strings in the lower dynamic ranges where my music spends the bulk of its time. If they are anything like the strings in MA1, I am expecting these to stand out amongst my other libraries and present me with a very nice alternative to my other main strings libraries (CSS and the Albions), especially for more intense, "bigger" music in the lower dynamic ranges.
> 
> Caveat: as of yet, I don't have any other Berlin strings libraries (I wish!). Perhaps for someone that already does have those libraries MA2 would be slightly less alluring ... although I recall statements that the section sizes in MA2 are far bigger than those in Berlin Strings, so even for such people I'd expect MA2's strings to have added value.
> 
> A quick note on the MA2 brass also: the sheer variety of unique brass instruments here by itself would seem to give MA2 great value as well ... the coloration thereof should be very, very distinct from any other existing brass library, I'd think.




I'm struggling like heck on this mostly because of the lucrative discounts. At $600 Euros I would probably not be as motivated to buy this but at $349 I'm very tempted. I'm also guilty as hell of hearing a well written demo and thinking "Man I need that", blowing through a bunch of cash, and then spending less time with the library and more time listening to new demos of other products thinking "man I need this"... 

I've got Symphobia 1 & 2, Metropolis Ark 1, Albion 1, EW Gold, a bunch of VSL, KH Diamond, EW Choirs, Requiem Light and others and I'm wondering do I really need this? Surely some of these other libraries can get me close enough... I really need the strings run library and don't have enough cash for both...

Still I hear the low strings in the demo and think... "man I really need this"

Opinions/Therapy welcome...

Darren


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 15, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I'm struggling like heck on this mostly because of the lucrative discounts. At $600 Euros I would probably not be as motivated to buy this but at $349 I'm very tempted. I'm also guilty as hell of hearing a well written demo and thinking "Man I need that", blowing through a bunch of cash, and then spending less time with the library and more time listening to new demos of other products thinking "man I need this"...
> 
> I've got Symphobia 1 & 2, Metropolis Ark 1, Albion 1, EW Gold, a bunch of VSL, KH Diamond, EW Choirs, Requiem Light and others and I'm wondering do I really need this? Surely some of these other libraries can get me close enough... I really need the strings run library and don't have enough cash for both...
> 
> ...



If it's a profession/semi-profession, then it will pay for itself down the line. If it's a hobby... well, I know guys that plunk down 25K for their bass boats, 15k for their Harley's, etc. And these are the sane ones. At least you're not blowing it on gambling, hookers, or medical bills! Maybe sale one of your Symphobia's?


----------



## SamplesSlave (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm with Lama. It really depends on your other "vices". I don't care about fancy cars, boats, lavish trips, extra-marital affairs, golf courses, country clubs, etc. There's worse things to spend ones money on then things that inspire you. B)


----------



## byzantium (Dec 15, 2016)

Love your username


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 15, 2016)

SamplesSlave said:


> I'm with Lama. It really depends on your other "vices". I don't care about fancy cars, boats, lavish trips, extra-marital affairs, golf courses, country clubs, etc. There's worse things to spend ones money on then things that inspire you. B)


Damn it! You're not helping.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 15, 2016)

Lama/Slave echo my sentiments, Darin...I don't have a lot of other passions...and have managed to rid myself of unhealthy money sucks so I can get what I love and what inspires me...

However, you say you really NEED String Runs...and because of you, I did take a look at them and they ARE wonderful...and they ARE unique... and you DO have a variety of wonderful libraries... so get what you NEED, would be my thoughts...

If OT is true to form they'll have a great deal on MA2 next BF... it is a fantastic way to get folks hooked on their stellar stuff...and who knows, they may have an MA3 next xmas! Their main libraries are so costly, it pays to get folks to realize how awesome their CAPSULE system is... I own dozens of libraries, being a brother to SamplesSlave, and now I'm seriously saving for BB, as I love their GUI much more than the others...and of course, the sound of the libraries is stellar!

If money is limited, I would get what you need...unless you are steeped in a lot of unnecessary vices and can give them up and get both instead! btw, thanks for getting me to check out the runs... they ARE fantastic and are now on my list... No more beer/eating out till I get them! (see, it's easy!)

Closing thoughts... get the runs (the OT kind!)

Consider your vices and if you really WANT MA2, you got till the end of January to get it with a likely 50e penalty, if OT is consistent with their pre/intro from MA1... MA2 can then be a REAL incentive to give up garbage!!!


----------



## desert (Dec 15, 2016)

No one answered my previous question... - are the strings baked together? (Violas and cello in unison) or can you separate them?


----------



## benmrx (Dec 15, 2016)

desert said:


> No one answered my previous question... - are the strings baked together? (Violas and cello in unison) or can you separate them?


You can separate them to a degree as they each have their own 'close mics'.


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 15, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I'm struggling like heck on this mostly because of the lucrative discounts. At $600 Euros I would probably not be as motivated to buy this but at $349 I'm very tempted. I'm also guilty as hell of hearing a well written demo and thinking "Man I need that", blowing through a bunch of cash, and then spending less time with the library and more time listening to new demos of other products thinking "man I need this"...
> 
> I've got Symphobia 1 & 2, Metropolis Ark 1, Albion 1, EW Gold, a bunch of VSL, KH Diamond, EW Choirs, Requiem Light and others and I'm wondering do I really need this? Surely some of these other libraries can get me close enough... I really need the strings run library and don't have enough cash for both...
> 
> ...



You seem more tempted because of the discount than about the library. With what you already have, you don't need this.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 15, 2016)

SamplesSlave said:


> I'm with Lama. It really depends on your other "vices". I don't care about fancy cars, boats, lavish trips, extra-marital affairs, golf courses, country clubs, etc. There's worse things to spend ones money on then things that inspire you. B)


Well said! May I use your phrase in a photo meme (seriously)?


----------



## JeremyWiebe (Dec 16, 2016)

Well my first inclination after watching the Patch Walkthrough was that this was a beautiful library, but one that I'd unfortunately have to pass up give that I blew the budget this year buying Ark 1, Berlin Brass and Albion V, which at first I thought would render Ark 2 redundant. Then I saw the 50 Euro loyalty discount in my inbox, and the possibility of getting this library for 350 Euro, almost half price, seemed to become too good to pass up. Then I checked the Euro Cad exchange rate, 72 cents on the Euro, which isn't stellar, but much better than where it was this time last year when I bought Ark 1 (mid 60s I think). Tonight I watched the video again, and the colors and uniqueness of the instruments and articulations, so many sounds that I don't already have. And as others have noted, it's really quite unique compared to Albion V. And it's got even more instruments than Ark 1! Well, I've checked my hard drives, which I had reorganized to accommodate Berlin Brass, pushing my storage capacity near its final limit, and turns out I've got 55 GB to spare, just enough for Ark 2. Call it fate or destiny...or my mind playing tricks on me to justify a clearly indulgent expenditure. Either way, I'm sold!


----------



## blougui (Dec 16, 2016)

[Off topic : I don't quite understand comparisons between "my passion as a hobbyist is less expensive than those buying boats and whatnot".Since when a passion needs to be systematicaly related to purchases ? Is your passion playing music, composing, producing or chasing after every new sample library,collect them ? I began to feel like Darren a few months back : endlessly contemplating new libraries, feeling like : "I'ld have a greater sound if only I could sound like the extraordinary demo from Sasha, Ben,whoever really talented guy... Only to discover it's about being better with what I already own, since as a hobbyist I have no need to constantly convince that producer, this diffusor with an arsenal being up to date, top of the game,or being able to meet ultra tight deadlines]

Terrific demos,by the way, Orchestral Tools! Thumbs up for upping the game.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks to Snorre Tidemand, there is a little Christmas spirit in the underworld.
Enjoy "Hymn of the Season", the latest official demo composition made with Metropolis Ark 2 only!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 16, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I'm struggling like heck on this mostly because of the lucrative discounts. At $600 Euros I would probably not be as motivated to buy this but at $349 I'm very tempted. I'm also guilty as hell of hearing a well written demo and thinking "Man I need that", blowing through a bunch of cash, and then spending less time with the library and more time listening to new demos of other products thinking "man I need this"...
> 
> I've got Symphobia 1 & 2, Metropolis Ark 1, Albion 1, EW Gold, a bunch of VSL, KH Diamond, EW Choirs, Requiem Light and others and I'm wondering do I really need this? Surely some of these other libraries can get me close enough... I really need the strings run library and don't have enough cash for both...
> 
> ...


Same problem here...


----------



## Vastman (Dec 16, 2016)

OrchestralTools said:


> Thanks to Snorre Tidemand, there is a little Christmas spirit in the underworld.
> Enjoy "Hymn of the Season", the latest official demo composition made with Metropolis Ark 2 only!



A beautiful composition evoking hope... this library is soooo much more than I initially thought I was buying. I'm eagerly looking forward to in 2017 when I'll be nestled into a new life just below Canada, in the wilds of Idaho...finally free to follow my unfullfilled passion... for the first time in decades, able to spend large blocks of time every day with such lovely tools...

Thank you, OT... I will immerse myself in a journey towards competence, driven onward with such wonderfully crafted emotional levers that we could barely dream of wielding just a few years ago...


----------



## benmrx (Dec 16, 2016)

OrchestralTools said:


> Thanks to Snorre Tidemand, there is a little Christmas spirit in the underworld.
> Enjoy "Hymn of the Season", the latest official demo composition made with Metropolis Ark 2 only!



Beautiful demo and composition! This library really is proving to be quite malleable.


----------



## Luke W (Dec 16, 2016)

Pre-ordered. Merry Christmas to me


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 16, 2016)

Ryan99 said:


> You seem more tempted because of the discount than about the library. With what you already have, you don't need this.



Ryan,

I think you're on to something here. I did the math and posted it a few pages back in this thread. If I don't buy now I'll end up paying 250 more euros for Ark 2 down the line. Add 10 more euros to that 250 savings and voila I have both the string runs and Ark 2... On paper it's the smart move. In real life it's grovelling to the wife saying "no really honey just these last two and I'm done..." and she's been more than generous this year with all the hardware I bought...

I will get both. If I have to sell bodily fluids and dumpster dive I will possess both of these fine libraries...

(cue the OT team saying "the f*ckin' dude is having to sell his blood (or worse) to get our samples... just give it to him so that he'll shut the hell up") a man has to dream


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm in... I've just recently had time to really get some experience with, and a feel for, MA1 - but, I just can't pass up on this pre-order price with the €50 "loyalty" adder...


----------



## SamplesSlave (Dec 16, 2016)

Vovique said:


> Well said! May I use your phrase in a photo meme (seriously)?



please do!


----------



## arielblacksmith (Dec 17, 2016)

I think the marketing team are geniuses.
at 600 euros full prices it becomes a no no for a certain market
but at 399 - 350 it suddenly becomes a good investment for another section of the market, the 
"buy it now or never" for this market makes it reaaaallly tempting.

its like Airline tickets, they will get different prices for different ppl and have more money
than if they just went with 1 fixed price. 

*preorders*


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 17, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> On paper


Leave no trace!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 17, 2016)

Well, I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to pass this library up. While everything in it sounds amazing, I think it's a mixed bag when it comes to the content I would actually use. Wouldn't it be great If you could just buy the patches you wanted?


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 17, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Wouldn't it be great If you could just buy the patches you wanted?



This! And the developers would end up with more cash in their accounts.


----------



## procreative (Dec 17, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Well, I've come to the conclusion that I'm going to pass this library up. While everything in it sounds amazing, I think it's a mixed bag when it comes to the content I would actually use. Wouldn't it be great If you could just buy the patches you wanted?



Agreed. Also struggling to see my need for most of it as Albion ONE strings can be quite soft if needed and cover the same sectional approach (plus Albion 1 Legacy is mainly lower dynamics anyway). The unique things are the choirs and some of the brass.

The intro price is not the hook on its own, its just trying to avoid that feeling of "wish I had bought at that price as now I have heard more demos I think it had some great stuff in it" after the event.

But I managed to resist the Spitfire Symphonic Series stuff as I have other libraries and I am happy with Sable so have not got SCS.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 17, 2016)

PaulComp said:


> I'm looking to purchase my first orchestral library. I had been looking at Albion One but Ark 2 has complicated things for me. Would Ark 2 make for a good first library or does Albion One make more sense? Initially I'll be concentrating on trailer music hence why I'm not considering libraries with individual sections at this stage.



Ark 2 would be a horrible first orchestral library. Albion One, or Hollywood Orchestra are much better choices. Ark 1 would be a great choice as well.

Another option would be Symphobia (my personal favorite), and a percussion lib to go with it, especially since you want to write trailer music.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey Paul, I would go with Ark 2 as it includes choirs, harps, pianos, some unique brass, harmonium, and organ. If you're really interested in trailer music, think niche, as in different sounding!


----------



## Luke W (Dec 17, 2016)

PaulComp said:


> I'm looking to purchase my first orchestral library. I had been looking at Albion One but Ark 2 has complicated things for me. Would Ark 2 make for a good first library or does Albion One make more sense? Initially I'll be concentrating on trailer music hence why I'm not considering libraries with individual sections at this stage.


I would agree with those saying Ark 2 would not be a good first library. You need something with standard instrument sections. You need flutes, not bass flutes. Trumpets and bones, not the more exotic low brass sections of Ark 2.
That being said, I did buy Ark 2 - but only to compliment VSL Special Edition (fantastic value and my first library), Albion 1 Legacy and Ark 1.
If you're debating between Albion One and Ark 2, I'd say Albion One, no question.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 17, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> Look into Project Sam Orchestral Essentials 1 and 2. It will give you more variety than Albion or Ark. I own all of these but if I was starting out and wanting to do trailer music, I'd start with the OE line first.


I couldnt agree more. Hell, I aleady own Symphobia 1 and 2, and im still thinking about buying OE1 and OE2 just for the multis.


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 17, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> I sold S1 &2 because OE 1 and 2 cover all of what I need from PS. They are terrific!


Curious about this - Doesn't OE1/2 just reuse the same samples/patches as Symphobia 1/2? Wouldn't this just be a swap for the same material?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 18, 2016)

Post deleted : shouldn't be hijacking a Commercial Announcements thread. Apologies


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 18, 2016)

Guys, this is a commercial announcement thread for Orchestral Tools.


----------



## gpax (Dec 18, 2016)

In an attempt to seguey back - the demos posted make it a bit tough to also tell someone they should not get this for a "first" foray into orchestral libraries. It's almost like saying: "ignore what you just heard!" lol. I may be partly in that category of what Guy Rowland once called "having an embarrassment of riches," but there is an inspiration factor in the MA 2 walkthrough that still looks delicious to me. Certainly at the incentive price.

But something like Met Ark 2 may be precisely the thing to also inspire Paul's foray into trailer-style music, if not also getting him excited (and serious) about more detailed orchestral work.

For me, and based on what I'm hearing so far, MA 2 seems to have a more keen sense of the thematically curated approach that Albion One was going for, but which I struggle with, based on my personal use of Albion One's assembled brass and low winds (Iceni still shines in many respects, I should add), btw. But comparisons perhaps stop there, of course, where each takes different approaches as well.

All that to say, as others have said, it sometimes comes down to the ratio of what I would actually use for the cost, and yes, against what I already have. I also sense (from the walkthrough) some heavier produced (processed) elements in Ark 2. But even so, noting my use of Met Ark 1, it's been great to get more fully realized ideas down, and then decide whether to parse out or replace with something else in those tracks - if at all.

I'm increasingly drawn to theses toolkit approaches as more than just sketching tools, but where they are also great compilations of sections and textures I could not as effectively build. Sure, I can say I would, but I won't. It's not so much being seduced by demos which I tend to try and hear "beyond," but where these familiar names are also showing some angles of the MA 2 tools as part of a pliable range of options to create with.

Just my thinking aloud on this.


----------



## procreative (Dec 18, 2016)

I think in terms of the strings, having an 8va legato is really handy for a sweeping line or ominous underbelly without busting the CPU. Its also really quick to get the vibe as opposed to recording 2 instruments playing in unison but an octave apart.

MA1 is great for this, so MA2 would be too. Maybe my hearing is going, but in the patch walkthrough I did not hear a tremendous change in dynamics for the low strings 8va, it still seemed quite f to me but maybe thats me.

This is still a truly excellent deal and even at full price a good all round library.

Just not sure I personally need it, but thats not stopped me before...


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 18, 2016)

"I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I—
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference."

Just saying.


----------



## tigersun (Dec 18, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> "I shall be telling this with a sigh
> Somewhere ages and ages hence:
> Two roads diverged in a wood, and I—
> I took the one less traveled by,
> ...



Nah, take all the roads. 

I'm excited for the brass pianos and harp sections. For me, I have no doubts those will be worth the intro price.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 18, 2016)

The last several posts are truly prescient and I believe, in my humble opinion, spot on... MA2 is unique and as such, offers unique opportunities. It is still HUGE, offers a LOT and as the demos show, can create wondrous sounds... Many have traveled and trampled existing roads... paving new paths is often more exciting and direly needed on so many levels these days...

Nature shows the brilliance of diversity... we humans all too often lumber on, doing the same things, like a bunch of Sheeple! And this isn't to disparage sheeple... they end up creating all kinds of beautiful hats, sweaters, and the like...I marvel at their compositions, as I do the one's who've strayed from the flock and have encorporated new tools into their sewing machine...

This is like a new pasture to graze on... I do believe it's is a stellar set of tools offered at super duper prices! That's why I'm broker than expected at the moment!

Oy! I need to go away till the library is released!!! Bye, all


----------



## eric aron (Dec 20, 2016)

congratulations Orchestral Tools! a lot of gems in this new opus, and beautiful complement to MA1! preordered too..


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 20, 2016)

Already added empty Kontakt instances to my template with correct names, colors & routing.

I feel awfully nerdy.


----------



## cornelisjordaan (Dec 20, 2016)

whitewasteland said:


> Already added empty Kontakt instances to my template with correct names, colors & routing.
> 
> I feel awfully nerdy.



And here I thought I was strange for thinking about doing the exact same thing today when I had some free time... phew... I feel better now


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 20, 2016)

cornelisjordaan said:


> And here I thought I was strange for thinking about doing the exact same thing today when I had some free time... phew... I feel better now


You're both strange.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 20, 2016)

What's the official cut-off time for the US West coast?


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 20, 2016)

Two new 1TB SSD's get here today from Amazon. Just in time because my other two are almost full.

Now I'm ready for 12/21

Edit update: There here!!!


----------



## tigersun (Dec 20, 2016)

Super excited it's getting so close. Too bad I'm looking at about 20 hours of download time :( really need to upgrade my internet service....


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 20, 2016)

I have baller internet, but nothing to download it onto. Time to get another SSD...


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 20, 2016)

jacobthestupendous said:


> I have baller internet, but nothing to download it onto. Time to get another SSD...



I moved a couple of my least used sample libraries off of my sole SSD to make enough room. The trouble will only really land when I start considering my next possible sample library purchase beyond MA2. I.e., it landed this morning.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 20, 2016)

Phew...., got my pre-order in just under the wire. I'm absolutely thrilled about this library, and can't wait to get my grubby hands on it. I just love that the majority of the Ark series is dedicated to singular sections. I.E., no prebaked 'deep brass' or 'wide winds' patch. You really get all the individual components. Not to mention the harps, pianos, choirs, etc. And most have quite a few articulations. Anyways, I'm rambling now. Great job OT.


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 20, 2016)

Let's just say I'm a fan of the flugelhorns.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 20, 2016)

I ordered it this evening. I couldn't pass up the discount. I'm now writing a concept album about a guy addicted to buying samples... this library will be perfect for the overall depressed mood.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 20, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I ordered it this evening. I couldn't pass up the discount. I'm now writing a concept album about a guy addicted to buying samples... this library will be perfect for the overall depressed mood.


It might as well be about me because I caved and just bought it.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 20, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I ordered it this evening. I couldn't pass up the discount. I'm now writing a concept album about a guy addicted to buying samples... this library will be perfect for the overall depressed mood.


And by the end of the composition it will become a joyous crescendo as you realize how amazing it is and how grateful you and your audience will be!

Well, it's almost morning, the 21st in Germany.... get ready, folks!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 20, 2016)

BTW, I'd suggest each of you bring up continuata and go into the gear icon (settings) and make sure yours is set to "Multi" as oppose to "Single" downloads so it can do it quicker when the moment comes... don't know if u can do that once you start...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 20, 2016)

Seems like we're all in the starting blocks.

Merry early Christmas, everyone !


----------



## mac (Dec 21, 2016)

Vastman said:


> BTW, I'd suggest each of you bring up continuata and go into the gear icon (settings) and make sure yours is set to "Multi" as oppose to "Single" downloads so it can do it quicker when the moment comes... don't know if u can do that once you start...



Word of caution - if anyone usually get issues with connect where parts of the download get stuck on an infinite loop, don't use multi.


----------



## milesito (Dec 21, 2016)

Gave in...


----------



## OrchestralTools (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Christmas comes a little earlier this year!
Metropolis Ark 2 is officially released!
Everyone who purchased Metropolis Ark 2 in the pre-order will receive a download link in the next hours.
Enjoy the low dynamic epicness!

To sweeten your downloading time, we have another Metropolis Ark 2 only demo for you.
It’s made by our friend George Strezov from Strezov Sampling.

All the best and a Merry Christmas to you all,
The OT Team


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2016)

Cheers! Downloading now. Merry Christmas!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 21, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Cheers! Downloading now. Merry Christmas!


Lucky. I haven't received my download link yet. Sure it will be coming soon since I preordered the first day it was announced


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes, that's a bit odd. I don't really know how it's decided. I purchased near the end of the pre-order period. If I could let you download before me, I would.

EDIT: Must be based on level of composing ability, with those of lowest levels going first. I kid. But I'm glad I got the email before bed because now I can download while I sleep instead of constantly checking the status.


----------



## Luke W (Dec 21, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> Lucky. I haven't received my download link yet. Sure it will be coming soon since I preordered the first day it was announced


Same happened to me. I emailed OT support - they discovered that I had a typo when I entered my email address while filling out the pre-order. I received my email immediately after they fixed it.


----------



## pdub (Dec 21, 2016)

Downloaded successfully! I had to manually unrar though. Same thing happened with OT Brass. Time to batch re-save and play!


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 21, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Yes, that's a bit odd. I don't really know how it's decided. I purchased near the end of the pre-order period. If I could let you download before me, I would.
> 
> EDIT: Must be based on level of composing ability, with those of lowest levels going first. I kid. But I'm glad I got the email before bed because now I can download while I sleep instead of constantly checking the status.



If it was based on lowest composing ability I would have received my link last year...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 21, 2016)

I have taken the family down to London for a few days to catch a show and the new Star Wars movie at the BFI iMax. I had resigned myself to downloading Ark II when I got back at the measly 4 mbit broadband service I get back at home.

Imagine my delight when I discovered that not only was the Wifi at my hotel free and unlimited, but also ran at a healthy 75 mbits !

Just got back in after my wonderful wife impoverished me on Oxford and Bond Street, and it's all downloaded and ready to go !

Result !


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 21, 2016)

Luke W said:


> Same happened to me. I emailed OT support - they discovered that I had a typo when I entered my email address while filling out the pre-order. I received my email immediately after they fixed it.


Er actually mine arrived almost right after I posted this earlier. Downloaded and playing it right now. Sounds great! I love the division in the string sections. The choral stuff is amazing. And I've fallen in love with those a3 alto flutes. I was looking for a distinctive sound for a piece I'm working on and this fit the bill perfectly!


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> And I've fallen in love with those a3 alto flutes.



Those alto flutes were the best part about the woodwinds to me. I won't have a chance to play until the weekend, so I'm glad to hear what you think about it. When I hear large string sections I think "Oh ok, more strings. Great." But these sound more... "gripping" might be the word I'm looking for.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 21, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Those alto flutes were the best part about the woodwinds to me. I won't have a chance to play until the weekend, so I'm glad to hear what you think about it. When I hear large string sections I think "Oh ok, more strings. Great." But these sound more... "gripping" might be the word I'm looking for.



One bit of unfortunate news: I have noticed that the Multi Articulation patch for the Thuner Alto Flutes a3 doesn't have a smooth dynamic response for the SW-L, SW-S, FT-S, MPH-T, MPH-F, and MPH-J articulations. Instead, they seem to remain at minimum dynamics throughout the entire CC#1 range right up to 127, at which point they jump directly to maximum dynamics. The Single Articulation patches for this instrument don't suffer from the same issue (at least not the ones I've tried thus far), so there seems to be a workaround until OT can patch this.

Edit: the two Swell articulations in the Koenig Flugelhorns a3 multi articulation patch seem to have the same issue. Once again, I experience no such problem in the corresponding Single Articulation patch.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice catch. I'm sure OT will iron out the kinks quickly. Seems an easy fix if the single articulation patches are fine, but I know next to nothing about scripting. Anyway, I'm looking forward to diving in to MA2 this weekend.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 21, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Nice catch. I'm sure OT will iron out the kinks quickly. Seems an easy fix if the single articulation patches are fine, but I know next to nothing about scripting. Anyway, I'm looking forward to diving in to MA2 this weekend.



Me too. I'd expect a patch for this to just be a few new instrument files, so it shouldn't be a troublesome download. I've reported it directly to OT; hopefully they'll be able to reproduce it without a problem (I've reproduced it on both of my music computers already).


----------



## BL (Dec 21, 2016)

Is there a chance we could get staccato for the children choir? (Namely "La")


----------



## Vastman (Dec 21, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> One bit of unfortunate news: I have noticed that the Multi Articulation patch for the Thuner Alto Flutes a3 doesn't have a smooth dynamic response for the SW-L, SW-S, FT-S, MPH-T, MPH-F, and MPH-J articulations. Instead, they seem to remain at minimum dynamics throughout the entire CC#1 range right up to 127, at which point they jump directly to maximum dynamics. The Single Articulation patches for this instrument don't suffer from the same issue (at least not the ones I've tried thus far), so there seems to be a workaround until OT can patch this.
> 
> Edit: the two Swell articulations in the Koenig Flugelhorns a3 multi articulation patch seem to have the same issue. Once again, I experience no such problem in the corresponding Single Articulation patch.


I don't have this problem in velocity switching...everything works fine, levels, graphic depiction switches, sound shifts nicely... but for me it's worse, the CC changes (both cc, xfade)do not seem to be stepping thru the articulations at all... it's not reflected in the graphics nor my ears, just the big volume bump. Of course, I'm new to the whole capsule thingy...Do I have to set something up? The numbers are listed in each articulation panel (31, 63,95 at least for CC control...(so I hesitate to comment but...it's how I learn!)


----------



## Vastman (Dec 21, 2016)

ok, dummy question for me... I've got activating poly KS down... and it works fine in Velocity mode...also, xfade 2d mode works just peachy keen...

However, I must be missing something... when I select CC Switch or CC XFade, my mod wheel doesn't run it thru the key switches... is there a secret I'm too oblique to notice? (yes, mod wheel is sending cc1, yes, cc switch mode is set to cc1 in the wrench...and yes, the wheel works...and yes, I've just gone thru the capsule manual)


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 22, 2016)

Not in front of my DAW (and unfortunately won't be until next week !), but if I remember correctly CC switch and CC Xfade don't respond to CC1 but CC22.


----------



## samy (Dec 22, 2016)

I am having some real issues with the noise in Ark 2. Especially in the string patches which sound really strange and noisy.
I copied my initial post over to this thread: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/ark-2-extreme-noise.58432/


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 22, 2016)

samy said:


> Just a quick question guys. I downloaded and installed it. Everything worked fine (the download was really quick).
> I played around with the patches and noticed a really strange thing with the three string patches.
> 1) There seems to be kind of an odd background noise when you release the keys and the samples fade out. Almost like OT sampled the room with some background noises like the players moving on a chair, kind of breathing or putting down the instrument. I hear that on several sounds on all of the three string patches. I found out that in a few string patches is a "Purge Release" button, it seems that it will cut away some of the release noises and shortens the sample, but I still noticed some kind of noise in the samples. Not sure if this is intended. If you play several sounds and blend them, for me this noisy release sound is really annoying because it makes the whole sound unclean with these little crackles (in the example the release noise from 0:55 plays into the new note of 0:56). (See example 1)
> 2) And about noise. It somehow seems the overall noise level of the string recordings is much higher. I compared it to Ark 1 and to my ears, it sounds that there is so much more noise in the samples. The Ark 1 strings are so crisp and clean, I actually directly noticed that when I first played the Ark 2 patches. Maybe this is because of the lower volumes of the recordings, but still, I am not sure if this has to be this way?! I attach a file (example 2) with a comparison to the string patch in Ark 1. (The first is Ark2, the second Ark 1).
> ...




Same problem here, and no your are not picky
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/ark-2-extreme-noise.58432/#post-4033665


----------



## samy (Dec 22, 2016)

Nils Neumann said:


> Same problem here, and no your are not picky
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/ark-2-extreme-noise.58432/#post-4033665



Mabye it makes more sens, to discuss this in your thread. I copied my post over to your thread.


----------



## Calazzus (Dec 22, 2016)

What are the TM patches?


----------



## Vastman (Dec 22, 2016)

whitewasteland said:


> Not in front of my DAW (and unfortunately won't be until next week !), but if I remember correctly CC switch and CC Xfade don't respond to CC1 but CC22.


Ah! Thanks sooo much, WWL! I missed that education in the manual. Indeed, thought I was assigning it to CC1 in the wrench dialogues... I missed that... gotta figure capsule out...or look at the mapping list I thought I hunted for...

Again, much thanks... works GREAT now! Need to order one of these so I can map a peddle to trigger them; much easier than velocity on my ole kbd...

(a bit later, when I brought up the manual again...)

OK, I'm confused again... just checked the manual and it says what I was trying to do (your solution works, mind you but...) From Capsule user guide, Appendix 8 it says:

_"Here is a list of all CCs used by default and their use: CC 1 The modwheel controls morphing through the velocity layers if the X-Fade mode is activated on the Main Knob. You can change this CC in the Controller Table view."
_
I'm so dumb I must be misunderstanding what they're saying... I just went to the Controller Table and indeed, you are correct... it is assigned to 22... I'm gonna learn a lot this month! Never had the time before!

Go figure!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 22, 2016)

@Vastman you're very welcome !

If I remember correctly, the CC1 Xfade is just the one activated by default on most of the single articulation patches. If you click on that big main knob on the interface you switch from Xfade (CC1) to Velocity.

But the "other" Xfade (the one when using polyphonic keyswitching to crossfade different articulations) is cc22.

Sorry if I'm not precise, again not in front of my computer  And I'm french, above all !


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 22, 2016)

whitewasteland said:


> @Vastman you're very welcome !
> 
> If I remember correctly, the CC1 Xfade is just the one activated by default on most of the single articulation patches. If you click on that big main knob on the interface you switch from Xfade (CC1) to Velocity.
> 
> ...


Your English is just fine.. and thanks again for stating that as this aspect of behaving differently between single artic. and multi artic. makes Capsule so confusing to lot of people including myself.
A future update should have an online help system right from within the GUI.


----------



## Calazzus (Dec 22, 2016)

Calazzus said:


> What are the TM patches?


Nevermind. I RTFM!


----------



## arielblacksmith (Dec 22, 2016)

Guys, do a complex chord with the A6 harp on Tremolo Swell Long.

oh my.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 22, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> Your English is just fine.. and thanks again for stating that as this aspect of behaving differently between single artic. and multi artic. makes Capsule so confusing to lot of people including myself.
> A future update should have an online help system right from within the GUI.


TOTALLY AGREE!!!!

I really love the Capsule concept... lousy manual as usual... it presumes we/I know too much all ready... They need to write it for people totally new to orchestrating, as an educational exercise and hand holding... I want to understand it, am mucking around but better help/hover over options would really help.

I think it's the most logical visual gui around... frustrating to spin my wheels but, thank you whitewasteland!

Now to try that A6 harp on Tremolo Swell Long...

Oh, lovely... another hidden gem! Thank you, Ariel! 
Actually, I love all the Harp trems... very lovely to didle with and makes me sound closer to a harpist (?) than I could imagine for bits here and there...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 22, 2016)

CAPSULE is very complex, and can be quite intimidating at first look. But once you're used to it, it's great !

If I may give an advice, the mistake I made when I discovered Capsule on MA1 was to think Single Patches and Multis were "the same thing". They are not !

Multis can be used, of course, to switch between articulations, but that's not their purpose (not to mention some of the patches simply don't exist in their Multi form). Multis are really intended as a custom articulation / morphing tool. I use them only when I want to do something that is not possible with the Singles. Ex: a crossfade between several articulations or a custom legato.

That being said, can't wait to play with MA2 !! It is on my computer, but I had the silly idea to move house at the same time OT releases a library. Have to wait a week !

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## C-Wave (Dec 22, 2016)

whitewasteland said:


> CAPSULE is very complex, and can be quite intimidating at first look. But once you're used to it, it's great !
> 
> If I may give an advice, the mistake I made when I discovered Capsule on MA1 was to think Single Patches and Multis were "the same thing". They are not !
> 
> ...


Thanks for your insight. Would u please elaborate on :
1. How to configure different cc-based poly keyswitches.. velocity based ks was easy but I still don't know how to program the cc-based ks. for example I never understood if I should use the lock to start using the cc is.
2. How to program the cc's in the matrix-looking (Dynamix?) page.
Ps. Yes I tried rtfm.. it is in German, although it is full of English words.
Thanks for your help.
Edit: I just figured out the answer to question 1.
Edit: I just figured out the answer to question 2.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2016)

So, I downloaded Ma-2 using Continuta on a Mac.I pointed to a sample drive it ran and the Continuata message says it installed successfully.I've been looking for the library and I see the rar's ,pdf's a couple of files but no actual folder for the library,samples etc..........
Searching for a folder what should the folder's name be?
MA-2? Metropolis Ark2? Capsule? Orchestral tools?
I see no dedicated folder like I have for MA-1
any ideas,thanks
KG


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 24, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> So, I downloaded Ma-2 using Continuta on a Mac.I pointed to a sample drive it ran and the Continuata message says it installed successfully.I've been looking for the library and I see the rar's ,pdf's a couple of files but no actual folder for the library,samples etc..........
> Searching for a folder what should the folder's name be?
> MA-2? Metropolis Ark2? Capsule? Orchestral tools?
> I see no dedicated folder like I have for MA-1
> ...



When I installed MA2, it unpacked all of the files into the same directory into which the archives were downloaded, something which I found to be unusual and not too helpful. Typically a Connect download unpacks everything into a destination that is a sub directory of the selected download folder, but not this time. The unfortunate result was that I had to go through that directory afterwards and manually identify and remove the downloaded archives in order to "clean up" the sample folder. For MA2 that meant cleaning up (or archiving, to be more specific) 27 sample RAR parts, the Capsule archive RAR and the one ZIP file containing the installers.

It's a bit of an oversight on OT's part IMO ... and seemingly not the only one they had on MA2. Between this, the obvious dynamics mapping issues on a few multis that I pointed out earlier in this thread, and the noise problems many are complaining about (not me, but I haven't explored the library with that kind of microscope yet), it does feel like OT may have rushed this package a bit to get it out in time for the holidays. I hope they will do some tidying up of the various loose ends after the holidays have ended. (If they fail to do so, my previous belief that OT libraries are the Holy Grail of orchestral libraries and hence worth the high cost may not survive this experience. Some of those top-end Spitfire libraries are beginning to look very interesting.)


----------



## Calazzus (Dec 24, 2016)

Or you could just create a file on the desktop and download to it. It's what I've learned to do based on a prior experience where a library folder wasn't created during download. So I do that with all downloads now. If a lib folder is created cool if not I just turned the empty folder into the library folder by renaming it once the download is completed.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 24, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> When I installed MA2, it unpacked all of the files into the same directory into which the archives were downloaded, something which I found to be unusual and not too helpful. Typically a Connect download unpacks everything into a destination that is a sub directory of the selected download folder, but not this time. The unfortunate result was that I had to go through that directory afterwards and manually identify and remove the downloaded archives in order to "clean up" the sample folder. For MA2 that meant cleaning up (or archiving, to be more specific) 27 sample RAR parts, the Capsule archive RAR and the one ZIP file containing the installers.
> 
> It's a bit of an oversight on OT's part IMO ... and seemingly not the only one they had on MA2. Between this, the obvious dynamics mapping issues on a few multis that I pointed out earlier in this thread, and the noise problems many are complaining about (not me, but I haven't explored the library with that kind of microscope yet), it does feel like OT may have rushed this package a bit to get it out in time for the holidays. I hope they will do some tidying up of the various loose ends after the holidays have ended. (If they fail to do so, my previous belief that OT libraries are the Holy Grail of orchestral libraries and hence worth the high cost may not survive this experience. Some of those top-end Spitfire libraries are beginning to look very interesting.)


Not sure what the big deal is. I just created another folder and moved all rar and zip files into that and left the original files in the folder I choose to download the library to.


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 24, 2016)

Calazzus said:


> Or you could just create a file on the desktop and download to it. It's what I've learned to do based on a prior experience where a library folder wasn't created during download. So I do that with all downloads now. If a lib folder is created cool if not I just turned the empty folder into the library folder by renaming it once the download is completed.


I do the same thing. Create the a folder and _un-rar_ it there. That way if the ._rar_ does create the correct folder it's easier to fix than it is if doesn't


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 24, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> Not sure what the big deal is. I just created another folder and moved all rar and zip files into that and left the original files in the folder I choose to download the library to.



The only "big deal" (and it isn't that big a deal, just a bit of effort that shouldn't have been necessary) was my not being sure if any of the RAR or ZIP files were part of what was installed, rather than part of the download. (That has been known to be the case.) In my case I compounded the problem by closing Connect before I looked to see where the installed files had gone, so I couldn't immediately check the folder contents against the download list either. Fortunately I have a 2nd computer (laptop) where I also needed to install MA2, so I started that install, then confirmed the exact list of filenames being downloaded from there so that I could go back to my main studio computer and do the cleanup without being concerned that I was breaking my installation.

Those efforts would have been unneeded if the far more standard "Connect unpacks into a subdirectory" approach had been used. I can't think if any reason for OT to have opted to install into the same folder where the downloaded files were going, except for it being a simple oversight on their part.


----------



## higgs (Dec 24, 2016)

Can't afford it... Totally caved in... Downloading now... Thanks, jerks...


----------



## micrologus (Dec 24, 2016)

Lovely little positif Organ!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 24, 2016)

later I tried manually extracting the rar files using unrar it said all files extracted but it only listed 22 rar files not 27 wtf? and still no folder.....
So I am a bit perplexed I guess trash everything and redownload,I usually never have problems with Continuata, are people using it or downloading this manually?
Thanks


----------



## higgs (Dec 24, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> I usually never have problems with Continuata, are people using it or downloading this manually?


Seems to have worked fine for me this go-around. However, I have had problems in the past which were solved by removing & then reinstalling Connect and allowing Connect to unpack the files. Can't remember where I read it but a suggestion of restarting the computer before retrying has helped. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 24, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> are people using it or downloading this manually?



I always download manually, because Continuata has had many problems for me. I'm waiting a new version of Continuata before I'll use it again.


----------



## procreative (Dec 24, 2016)

I have been lucky I guess as I have not had issues with Continuata for some years since I got a more stable internet connection. I also automatically create a new folder to download to as have ended up with rar files all over the place before so just assume they will always do this.

Most of the time the software installs and deletes the rar files after.

On a Mac El Capitan FYI. BT Infinity, took me about 5-6 hours to download MA2.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 24, 2016)

I've never had problems with Continuata either … in fact at this point I'm generally pretty happy whenever I find out a download is to be done using it. I was therefore surprised to read herein that a fair number of people seem to have had bad experiences with it. Quite odd. I wonder if it is a Mac vs. Windows difference? (I'm on the former.)


----------



## Vastman (Dec 24, 2016)

windows here... me too... no problems ever... fast, puts it all where I want, leaves the rar for me to move to my backup drives... couldn't be simpler... we're lucky puppies, I guess... Karma?


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 24, 2016)

Mac El Capitan user here. I've used it 4 times in the last month with no issues.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 25, 2016)

*update*
I trashed 1st install,dl'd latest Continuata build,reinstalled MA2, put all of the items in a folder I created.
*note*
1 issue Continuata didn't unpack the instrument file once I unzipped it and placed it in the MA2 folder MA2 now works!
All seems OK now,Thanks everyone for the assistance........


----------



## Vastman (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 25, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> *update*
> I trashed 1st install,dl'd latest Continuata build,reinstalled MA2, put all of the items in a folder I created.
> *note*
> 1 issue Continuata didn't unpack the instrument file once I unzipped it and placed it in the MA2 folder MA2 now works!
> All seems OK now,Thanks everyone for the assistance........


On Continuata's main app screen there is a small gear looking thing in the top right corner next to the word "Installer". Click on that and make sure that "Download & Install" is chosen if you want Continuata to do the installation for you after downloading. I prefer to do the installation myself so I have it set to download only.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm so happy I bought this library. A perfect compliment to Ark 1. Thank You Orchestral Tools.


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Dec 28, 2016)

Has anybody ordered library since 21st and received download codes as I ordered on 19th and have not received them. Tried to contact OT but they must be all holidaying in the Maldives.Time off and I don't have an excuse not to sit with the mother in law. The blood will be on your hands OT!!


----------



## Jaap (Dec 29, 2016)

DR BOOWHO said:


> Has anybody ordered library since 21st and received download codes as I ordered on 19th and have not received them. Tried to contact OT but they must be all holidaying in the Maldives.Time off and I don't have an excuse not to sit with the mother in law. The blood will be on your hands OT!!



I just ordered it and received my download info straight away. You don't get download links but an instruction on how to download it. You get a confirmation email stating the following:
"
thank you for purchasing Metropolis Ark 2!

To start the download process, please first download the Installer application below:-

http://continuata.net/download_app.php

Please install the Continuata Connect application, run it and then copy the download code (which is also your serial number) below into the code box:-"

Below this you will find your serial number which you have to copy to the Connect downloader. Press download and bloodshed will be avoided 

I hope this helps and enjoy!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 29, 2016)

DR BOOWHO said:


> Has anybody ordered library since 21st and received download codes as I ordered on 19th and have not received them. Tried to contact OT but they must be all holidaying in the Maldives.Time off and I don't have an excuse not to sit with the mother in law. The blood will be on your hands OT!!


Check your spam or junk mail folders


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Jan 5, 2017)

How versatile are people finding the children's choir in Ark 2?


----------



## midiman (Jan 6, 2017)

Hat_Tricky said:


> How versatile are people finding the children's choir in Ark 2?


It is a great Legato Patch. Very responsive in terms of speed, so you can do nice sounding legato lines that are able to "Speak" fast enough.


----------



## Gunvor (Apr 20, 2017)

Darn, Wish they did sales ! :(


----------



## Jaap (Apr 20, 2017)

Gunvor said:


> Darn, Wish they did sales ! :(



They had Ark 1 in sale during last Black Friday, I know that it still far far away and don't know if they will have the same with Ark 2 in the upcomming Black Friday, but good to keep an eye out then.


----------



## Gunvor (Apr 20, 2017)

Jaap said:


> They had Ark 1 in sale during last Black Friday, I know that it still far far away and don't know if they will have the same with Ark 2 in the upcomming Black Friday, but good to keep an eye out then.



Will keep an eye on that, thanks for the heads up =)


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 24, 2017)

Hello everyone,

For those interested in another detailed view of Metropolis Ark 2, I have uploaded stems from my latest track, "Dr Tesla's Digestive Walk", which was made only using Ark2.

They are 100% raw files with no EQ, reverb or anything, and are organized like this :

1. Tree (full orchestra - Tree mics only)
2. Room (full orchestra - Surround + AB mics only)
3. Percs (All close mics)
4. Strings (All close mics)
5. Brass (All close mics)
6. Woodwinds (All close mics)
7. Misc (Keyed instruments, etc - All close mics)
8. Vocals (All close mics)

You can download the stems here : https://1drv.ms/f/s!AixpALAUNyH-oW2P0ERIM1-WeFdQ

Hopefully someone will find this valuable ! Happy composing to all.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 24, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> A quick note on the MA2 brass also: the sheer variety of unique brass instruments here by itself would seem to give MA2 great value as well ... the coloration thereof should be very, very distinct from any other existing brass library, I'd think.



This is yet another reason MA2 is so attractive to me, despite some well argued posts against it (most of the arguments against I've noticed have to do with my having an already pretty extensive library collection).

I so hope there's a Black Friday deal from Orchestral Tools on this library.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 24, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> This is yet another reason MA2 is so attractive to me, despite some well argued posts against it (most of the arguments against I've noticed have to do with my having an already pretty extensive library collection).
> 
> I so hope there's a Black Friday deal from Orchestral Tools on this library.


+1 for sure...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 24, 2018)

Ryan99 said:


> You seem more tempted because of the discount than about the library. With what you already have, you don't need this.



Here's a needed voice of dissent. But I don't already have Bass or Alto Flute ensembles, Bass Clarinets (as ensembles, I do have the Hein solo and they are quite good imo), Ensemble harps, and organ to go with the Ark sound, and more than a few other instruments in Ark 2. And I have Albions Legacy-IV, the Hollywoods, EWSCP, Ark 1, BHOT. 

I want those ensemble instruments, and there are other goodies there that, when all added up...if that library had a sale for 500 US today I'd wreck my last credit card and buy it, no hesitation. I doubt they'll have that much of a sale for BF, however I'll have more cash on hand. 

Au fond, it goes on sale I'm scooping it with a vengeance.


----------



## tim727 (Sep 24, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> if that library had a sale for 500 US today I'd wreck my last credit card and buy it, no hesitation. I doubt they'll have that much of a sale for BF, however I'll have more cash on hand.
> 
> Au fond, it goes on sale I'm scooping it with a vengeance.



Ark 2 was on sale last BF and I'm pretty sure it wasn't more than 500 USD. And if so only by a little bit. I'd say there's a decently safe bet you'll get your wish this BF.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 24, 2018)

tim727 said:


> Ark 2 was on sale last BF and I'm pretty sure it wasn't more than 500 USD. And if so only by a little bit. I'd say there's a decently safe bet you'll get your wish this BF.



You rule!!!! YAYYYY!


----------



## tim727 (Sep 24, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> You rule!!!! YAYYYY!



Happy to help. I'm planning to buy it this BF too. I nearly did last BF but I was worried about the complaints of noise in the samples and that held me back. I'm now thinking that those were overblown though so looking forward to picking it up this time


----------

